# Syntherol



## MasterBlaster

*How many people on there have used Syntherol or any other for of Synthol?*​
Have used in the past142.81%I am using it now71.41%Will never use. (please specify reason)30861.85%Have never used but I may use16933.94%


----------



## MasterBlaster

I want to figure out how many people on here have used Syntherol or any other form of SEO (Site Enhancing Oil)


----------



## MaKaVeLi

If you do you will most likely look like a total nob


----------



## MasterBlaster

WOW... So far 24 people have looked at this and only one has voted. Guess there a a few that want to hide they have done it then. Thats cool too


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> If you do you will most likely look like a total nob


 You saying pretty much every pro looks like a nob? 

I have not used it as there is no need for my current level of development.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Con said:


> You saying pretty much every pro looks like a nob?
> 
> I have not used it as there is no need for my current level of development.


Didn't know most pro's use it? I was thinking more along the lines of Greg Valentino lol


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> Didn't know most pro's use it? I was thinking more along the lines of Greg Valentino lol


 Thats what ever one thinks.

The currect way to use it would be to stretch the fascia facilitating further muscular growth in the future. Think of muscle memory once it has been a certain size it will get back there much easier. Your natural arm is 18 inches you take synthol injections for 6 weeks your arms are now 20 inches, you drop the syntherol and thus the oil dispenses slowly once its all gone you may still only have 18 inches of muscle but those extra 2 inches of space have been programmed into the muscles memory.

The incorrect way would be to rely on the syntherol it self to increase the size instead.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thank you Con... Seems that the majority of people that have a negative outlook on this are the ones that haven't bothered to research it and one dumb a55 out there used it to hit some record books for arm size and now that is what everyone associates with it. Reps to you buddy


----------



## Guest

MaxMuscle said:


> Thank you Con... Seems that the majority of people that have a negative outlook on this are the ones that haven't bothered to research it and one dumb a55 out there used it to hit some record books for arm size and now that is what everyone associates with it. Reps to you buddy


 It is a tool like any other, one which can be used and one which can be abused. What you call abuse will differ from what another will call abuse just how some guys think 1 dbol per day is abuse and another thinks 3 grams a day is use not abuse.

There was a thread by Marcus3000 on a client of his using synthol now i am not sure if its on here but i am pretty sure its on MD. There also is a lot of talk about it on promuscle due to the boards sponsers selling the product.

Gregg V is about the worst thing that happened to bb i cant believe he gets that massive stupid column in MD every month. If there was ever a reason to view bbs as dumb fvcks its that column, the guy wouldnt know correct english if it slapped him across the face!


----------



## hilly

their was no option for havnt used but i wouldnt say never as i dont know what level i will get to in sport. at 18 i said id never do steroids but i do now so things change.

their is alot of info on it over on promuscle like con said.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

never will.... this explains it i hope


----------



## weeman

i would defo use it if i got my hands on it as i dont see it as any different what so ever to site injecting.

good post con,reps mate


----------



## hackskii

As con suggested it stretches out the fascia.

But that can become some what of a problem too.

What is fascia?

It is the sheathing that cover's the muscle.

It is cell for cell stronger than steel.

most fascia is in the calves due to weight bearing loads.

Think of the fascia as like a pillow case with a pillow in it.

If you were to add another pillow (hypertrophy) into the pillow case, it would max out the size of the pillow. Even adding in another pillow wont change the size at this point.

So, how is the fascia stretched?

For one you can stretch a pumped stretched muscle, there you will find some success but this success is the most ballanced and makes by far the most sense.

It can be stretched using SEO too.

It will work and if done correctly it should look pretty cool.

If not done correctly, you can get undulations, or like bubbles. That maybe from someone that is in a bit of a hurry....lol

But, SEO offers nothing in regards to strength, only size, and to be perfictally honest, I would suggest that due to the fascia being stretched less support would actually be there to be of benefit.

Fascia gives support, that is why the most is in the calves, stretching that out would be in my opinion counterproductive.

Not to mention, lets say your arms are 18 and you want them 19 inches.

Now they are 19 inches, and 20 inch arms are well, arms in the 20's, so you get rolling and then think bigger is better.

It is actually used to bump up sagging or lagging bodyparts to make the body look symetrical, and for this purpose, I think it is a great idea.

But, I would suggest you would need to know what you are doing, for instance there is 3 heads to the tricep, hitting them in the right spot and not making the tricep look jacked would be an art. All heads would have to be hit independantly.


----------



## weeman

Incredible Bulk said:


> never will.... this explains it i hope


thats also what you call extreme abuse mate,dont be nieve or ignorant,you would probably be shocked at the amount of pro's/amatuers etc that use it,its just you are used to having sensationalised pics like you posted shoved in your face as a 'this is what site oil does'.

look at flex wheeler.............


----------



## jw007

Flex wheeler used extensively, there are some pics floating around somewhere detailing his improvements\enhancements


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> thats also what you call extreme abuse mate,dont be nieve or ignorant,you would probably be shocked at the amount of pro's/amatuers etc that use it,its just you are used to having sensationalised pics like you posted shoved in your face as a 'this is what site oil does'.
> 
> *look at flex wheeler*.............


beat me to it lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm not ignorant nor naieve..easy tiger

ernie taylor and his triceps

flex and his shoulders and possibly calves

i know it goes on and i know it can be well done...only having a joke jeesh


----------



## MasterBlaster

This was Written by Big A on another forum

Site oils can be used for two purposes - to increase the size of a muscle or to shape a muscle.

To increase size, lets use the biceps for example. You need to inject in EVERY head of the muscle, while rotating the shots daily within that head. This is the only way to ensure that the added size keeps to your natural look/shape of the muscle. The quickest way to get a muscle up to maximum size is to do the following regimen: 1ml for 10 days in each head of the muscle. 2ml for 10 days. 3ml for 10 days. If you do both, the biceps and triceps simultaneously, you can add up to 3" on your arms in those 30 days.

Now, this is VERY IMPORTANT!!!: you HAVE to massage the area that you just injected SEVERELLY! You have to make sure that there's no lump forming. The muscle should always be soft. You should NEVER have a lump. It is also a good idea, to inject just before going to the gym, so as soon as you get to the gym, you should do a couple light weight, high reps sets for that muscle, to get the blood moving. This again will minimise lump formation. You have to keep in mind, that as soon as lumps form because you did not massage, scar tissue will form as well. You want to avoid scar tissue at all costs. Also, to minimise scar tissue build up, use VERY small needles, like 25g or 26g, inch or 1inch long (depending on the injection site) and inject VERY slowly. If you find that you cannot keep with the lump build up, but you are due for another shot, wait until, by massaging, the lump goes away (it should not be more than a couple of days) and then resume from where you left off.

If you have all the size you wish and just want to shape the muscle, as adding a peak on the biceps, then inject the spot, in the peak of the muscle, with 1ml every day or every second day until you obtain the peak that you desire.

What I recommend to people that are just starting out using these oils is to use 1ml per head of muscle per day, or every second day, for a week or so and see how they react to it. That way they can judge how many ml they can use per muscle head and how often.

Where to inject - Great pictorial guide is here: www.howtodoinjections.com Read the SEO pictorial guide.

BICEPS - inner and outer head. You can feel the `split' in between the two heads of the biceps when you feel with your other hand. Inject on each side of that. If you want to increase the length/thickness of the bicep, inject more in the inner head (closer to your body). If you want to increase the peak, inject more in the outer head.

TRICEPS - You don't need to inject in the outer/horseshoe head, unless it is really lacking behind. You inject in the middle and rear heads of the triceps. Generally, at the back of your arm, the upper portion is the rear head and the lower portion is the middle head, as the two heads overlap each other somewhat.

DELTOIDS - just inject straight into whatever head is lacking in size.

CALVES - Natural calves, no matter how big the are, have a `flat' look to the muscle. So you want to keep that look, you don't want to have your calves looking round like someone stuck an air hose in there. So, you inject in multiple shots, on the outside edges of the muscle. That will make the calf go outwards, while keeping the flat, natural look.

QUADS - With muscles this large, you need to do multiple daily injections. Where in the biceps you use 1ml per head per day to begin with, on quads you need to start with 1ml per site, 7 sites per quad. That is to avoid the `lumpy' look and keep the quad uniform. Again, to keep the natural look of the thigh, you should inject in the `peak' of the outer quad, injecting along the crest. If the teardrop is lacking, then just inject straight into it, rotating sites daily. I personally don't recommend quad shots, especially teardrop, due to the very high amount of nerves in the area.

PECS - pecs are a very large, 'flat' type of muscle. As such, the injections have to cover the entire area of the muscle, to 'lift' it at the same time, otherwise a lumpy look will result. I recomend three rows of three shots per pec per day.

I strongly recommend that you get some anatomy charts and study the muscles and the nerves that are in the area that you want to inject.

How do Site Oils work? To begin with, they do not stay in the muscle for 3 to 5 years. They get dissipated within months. However, during this time, they have stretched the fascia of that muscle. The fascia is a great constrictive factor in muscle growth. The more stretched the fascia is the more the muscle will grow and the more it will have that `popping' look. Site oils stay in there long enough for the fascia to stretch. As they dissipate, the `space' left by them is replaced with new muscle tissue growth. That is the reason why when x-rays/MRIs where performed on some of the people that have 25"+ arms, there was no oil found in there. The oil dissipated and it was replaced by real muscle.

The principle is the same as the one behind site shots with steroids, but it works at a much a larger degree, because the Site Oils take that much longer to dissipate.

As well, this is the same principle behind fascial stretching. Howver, it is much more efficient with Site Oils. Best example is to imagine a baloon. You can pull on it and stretch it as much as you want, and you will stretch it a bit. But if you fill it with a liquid, you will be able to stretch it to a much larger degree than just pulling on it from the outside. This is the best way to compare the efficiency of fascial stretching versus using Site Oils.

Pain - obviously, any site shot hurts. The pain will minimise the more you inject, until it will not hurt any more. Site Oils hurt, but not as much as site injections with, lets say, Sustanon or Testosterone Propionate. However, as I said, they will hurt less and less the more you use them.

Dangers - Site Oils are safe, if certain precautions are taken, same as when injecting anything else. You always have to aspirate. Always! You DO NOT want the oil to go in a vein. Always massage the area after the shot so scar tissue build up doesn't occur. And most importantly - USE COMMON SENSE! If you have 16" arms, don't think that you will have 23" in 5 weeks! Because if you try that, you will end up with deformed looking muscles and you will be the laughing stock of the world. On a side note, people like Greg Valentino have implants, not SEO's in their muscles. It is physiologically impossible to look like these guys do with SEOs. Hopefully that puts that myth to rest.

Site Oils are there to help you break past a plateau. If your genetics indicate that you are 242 with 5% bf, but you only have 18" arms, then Site Oils will help you bring your arms in proportion.

All that I am saying is that Site Oils are there to aid the work that you do in the gym, not replace it!


----------



## donggle

i voted that i haven't but i may use it. i see it as another weapon in the bodybuilders armoury. imo it is no different to using steroids/diuretics/stimulants. i.e. their is a correct way to use them and their is also abuse.

look at flex wheeler, he came in one year and it seemed he'd put about 3 inches on his calves... if i remember right he was accused of having implants...

if you want to see real abuse of synthol, just google "klaus doring". the guy makes valentino look like a natural bb.


----------



## Robsta

Never would use it tbh...Too much hassle when it's not needed ....by me anyhow...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> i would defo use it if i got my hands on it as i dont see it as any different what so ever to site injecting.


Bri.... please dont.... you dont need it! You have no areas that are particularly weak and my personal opinion (not based on fact just on what I have seen) is that long term it may do harm.

I know someone whom I believe used it, I never asked about it, but a certain muscle group didnt look or feel right to me at all, and it caused an imbalance, plus rumour has it that it was used extensively to enhance their strongest "trademark" feature, and now years down the line, that area is smaller and will no longer grow....

Might all be bullsh!t, but fact is the area they were so known for is now not there and something doesnt look or feel right....



hackskii said:


> As con suggested it stretches out the fascia.
> 
> But that can become some what of a problem too.
> 
> What is fascia?
> 
> It is the sheathing that cover's the muscle.
> 
> It is cell for cell stronger than steel.
> 
> most fascia is in the calves due to weight bearing loads.
> 
> Think of the fascia as like a pillow case with a pillow in it.
> 
> If you were to add another pillow (hypertrophy) into the pillow case, it would max out the size of the pillow. Even adding in another pillow wont change the size at this point.
> 
> So, how is the fascia stretched?
> 
> For one you can stretch a pumped stretched muscle, there you will find some success but this success is the most ballanced and makes by far the most sense.
> 
> It can be stretched using SEO too.
> 
> It will work and if done correctly it should look pretty cool.
> 
> If not done correctly, you can get undulations, or like bubbles. That maybe from someone that is in a bit of a hurry....lol
> 
> But, SEO offers nothing in regards to strength, only size, and to be perfictally honest, I would suggest that due to the fascia being stretched less support would actually be there to be of benefit.
> 
> Fascia gives support, that is why the most is in the calves, stretching that out would be in my opinion counterproductive.
> 
> Not to mention, lets say your arms are 18 and you want them 19 inches.
> 
> Now they are 19 inches, and 20 inch arms are well, arms in the 20's, so you get rolling and then think bigger is better.
> 
> It is actually used to bump up sagging or lagging bodyparts to make the body look symetrical, and for this purpose, I think it is a great idea.
> 
> But, I would suggest you would need to know what you are doing, for instance there is 3 heads to the tricep, hitting them in the right spot and not making the tricep look jacked would be an art. All heads would have to be hit independantly.


Is a good post Scott.... yes - it has a place in enhancing lagging areas as you say, and the info is interesting.... as I wrote above though.... I wonder about the long term effects.....?

There is a numpty in Glasgow has calf and bicep implants, used to train in the gym I worked in.... looked ridiculous beyond belief!!!



Robsta said:


> Never would use it tbh...Too much hassle when it's not needed ....by me anyhow...


You dont need it either babe.... no part of your physique or shape is weak or lagging... its all there so dont change it.


----------



## laurie g

very informative max muscle reps for you this is a taboo subject which you have shed a great deal of light on- well done


----------



## MasterBlaster

laurie g said:


> very informative max muscle reps for you this is a taboo subject which you have shed a great deal of light on- well done


I figured there would be a little contraversy over this subject so thank you laurie, I wanted everyones opinions on the matter but I relize how taboo it is in the BB world. I made sure to run it by Hack before so upper management didn't boot me for it.

I appriciate all of the responces we have gotten on this and keep it comming whether its positive or negative.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Thanks for the reps Con, greatly appriciated...

My PM wouldn't go through for you


----------



## Prodiver

I happen to know a number of hardcore guys who have SEO injections.

I can assure you that if done correctly and dispersed throughout the muscle even quite large amounts are absolutely undetectable.

In fact the muscle fasciae are rarely significantly stretched but, interestingly, guys report they can lift heavier weights for higher reps as the muscle is so well lubricated, so they make better gains.


----------



## Robsta

I've only met 3 guys who have used it and can honestly say, it doesn't look good....looks as though the muscle is swollen rather than enlarged....doesn't seem to be the definition....

I'm not saying that's how it is in general, but that's the only experiences I've seen of it first hand....I know they all regret using it also.

It's probably for those reasons I wouldn't do it.....I just never intend to be a serious competitior, so don't see the need for myself tbh......


----------



## MasterBlaster

Robsta said:


> I've only met 3 guys who have used it and can honestly say, it doesn't look good....looks as though the muscle is swollen rather than enlarged....doesn't seem to be the definition....
> 
> I'm not saying that's how it is in general, but that's the only experiences I've seen of it first hand....I know they all regret using it also.
> 
> It's probably for those reasons I wouldn't do it.....I just never intend to be a serious competitior, so don't see the need for myself tbh......


Robsta- I can see why you wouldn't use it your already f*cking huge, I think that alot of it would depend on how they used it and what kind as well. I am not sing it but at some point I might. For now I will stick with AAS and try to get to where I wan't to be. If i have areas after that then I will contemplate using it then.

:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Robsta said:


> I've only met 3 guys who have used it and can honestly say, it doesn't look good....looks as though the muscle is swollen rather than enlarged....doesn't seem to be the definition....
> 
> I'm not saying that's how it is in general, but that's the only experiences I've seen of it first hand....I know they all regret using it also.
> 
> It's probably for those reasons I wouldn't do it.....I just never intend to be a serious competitior, so don't see the need for myself tbh......


Well, since most guys' injection technique seems so iffy, I suspect that most who use SEO obtain poor results, as you say Robsta.


----------



## iveyAg

well i have learned a lot today, that is good. What an excellent thread. :rockon:


----------



## hackskii

Prodiver said:


> Well, since most guys' injection technique seems so iffy, I suspect that most who use SEO obtain poor results, as you say Robsta.


Are you a paramedic diver?


----------



## Prodiver

hackskii said:


> Are you a paramedic diver?


Yes - thought most had gathered that by now! :laugh:


----------



## hackskii

Prodiver said:


> Yes - thought most had gathered that by now! :laugh:


I dont assume anything, it keeps me safe that way......lol

I did see your siggy and wonder after all the talk on the amount of gear that can be shot kind of surprised me.

But now everything is a bit more clear to me.

Cheers


----------



## Prodiver

hackskii said:


> I dont assume anything, it keeps me safe that way......lol
> 
> I did see your siggy and wonder after all the talk on the amount of gear that can be shot kind of surprised me.
> 
> But now everything is a bit more clear to me.
> 
> Cheers


I guess we're on the same wavelength 

I've been asked to give lots of bodybuilders injections over the years in various parts of the world...


----------



## bkoz

I cant believe the look of them guys.And the way the bridge up and flex.They look like **** my calves are ****.But i would,nt use it if its that fat round balooon like look that it seems to give.I been looking at alot of flex weelers pics and i recon its just a jelouse rumore.Thats wat happens most of the time in bbuilding.Haters making up ****...IMOA...


----------



## weeman

bkoz said:


> I cant believe the look of them guys.And the way the bridge up and flex.They look like **** my calves are ****.But i would,nt use it if its that fat round balooon like look that it seems to give.*I been looking at alot of flex weelers pics and i recon its just a jelouse rumore.Thats wat happens most of the time in bbuilding.Haters making up ****...IMOA...*


see that the problem with peoples opinions,i dont believe everyone is entitled to them unless they actually take the time to read into and study a little the thing they are talking about which THEN entitles them to an informed opinion,otherwise its meaningless words.

the point being mate,Flex Wheeler ADMITTED to using it and DOCUMENTED his use ffs!!!!!!!!! not a lie,not chinese whispers,actual fact!!!


----------



## Guest

weeman said:


> the point being mate,Flex Wheeler ADMITTED to using it and DOCUMENTED his use ffs!!!!!!!!! not a lie,not chinese whispers,actual fact!!!


 Its a lot like the people who like to say Arnie was natural while watching Terminator:lol::laugh:

As prodiver said you really need to be injecting it correctly.


----------



## weeman

ok heres an example using myself,wasnt gner post it but fck knows there's no proof like real proof,this was me site enhancing my triceps in my 2006 offseason,the first pic was taken about 3 weeks before the second pic,injections were daily into mostly the long head of the triceps and it was only gear that was used as my oil,but the point being here unless i actually told you then you would never guess,people need to stop looking at the pics of these deformity horror story guys and actually listening to the people that are talking from experience and with factual evidence to back up what they are telling you,it really is all in the injection and disperssion technique......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

You're a fat fcuker in the offseason hey bri..... :whistling:

ffs...... eat pizza's man - make the rest of us feel better!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeman

lmao yeah i know am a fat heffalump!!! lol thing is tho,you know what its like,cos you get into stage nik you look at all other images of yourself and think 'fat bastrd' lmao


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> ok heres an example using myself,wasnt gner post it but fck knows there's no proof like real proof,this was me site enhancing my triceps in my 2006 offseason,the first pic was taken about 3 weeks before the second pic,injections were daily into mostly the long head of the triceps and it was only gear that was used as my oil,but the point being here unless i actually told you then you would never guess,people need to stop looking at the pics of these deformity horror story guys and actually listening to the people that are talking from experience and with factual evidence to back up what they are telling you,it really is all in the injection and disperssion technique......


urgh you look like GV in 2nd pic you freak:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

weeman said:


> ok heres an example using myself... the point being here unless i actually told you then you would never guess,people need to stop looking at the pics of these deformity horror story guys and actually listening to the people that are talking from experience and with factual evidence to back up what they are telling you,*it really is all in the injection and disperssion technique......*


Reps amd thanks weeman for grounding this thread.

Bodybuilding's focus is appearance and size more than just strength, and whether SEO is "cheating" or not is up to the individual.

But as you say, the point is if you hadn't let on no-one'd ever have known - nicely done and judged I'd say...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> lmao yeah i know am a fat heffalump!!! lol thing is tho,you know what its like,cos you get into stage nik you look at all other images of yourself and think 'fat bastrd' lmao


Yep.... I've been obese since about 4 months after my last show :lol:

The pictures do show good changes though.... but am i reading your post right it was jst site injecting gear and not synthol?


----------



## weeman

jw007 said:


> urgh you look like GV in 2nd pic you freak:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMFAO i know mate,i just didnt know when to stop,its grotesque!!!!! you should see me now,my tri's are so inflated if i were to fall from a cliff i would merely outstretch my arms cause the things are like one of those batglider suits from the video clips hackski posted the other night lmao



Prodiver said:


> Reps amd thanks weeman for grounding this thread.
> 
> Bodybuilding's focus is appearance and size more than just strength, and whether SEO is "cheating" or not is up to the individual.
> 
> But as you say, the point is if you hadn't let on no-one'd ever have known - nicely done and judged I'd say...


Thanks mate  as you know this goes on with soooooo many in competitive/non competitive bodybuilding,the amount of top amatuers i personally know that does the same thing is countless,there is nothing wrong with it,no more than taking gear/peptides/stimulants etc etc itself,there is nothing natural about what we do,its just some of us use every tool available to us better than some others thats all 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep.... I've been obese since about 4 months after my last show :lol:
> 
> The pictures do show good changes though.... but am i reading your post right it was jst site injecting gear and not synthol?


cheers Zar 

yeah it was just gear but it was in the same volumes and protocol that site oil itself would be used there for no difference,barring that site oil perhaps lingers in the muscle longer? either way as stated above its simply about stretching the fascia and using control when doing it


----------



## hilly

very interesting weeman and looks like you had very good results from doing this.


----------



## miller25

I will never use this because I don't think I will ever get to the level needed to use this. I also don't think it's for me. Test and igf is as far as I need to go.


----------



## Rebus

weeman said:


> ok heres an example using myself,wasnt gner post it but fck knows there's no proof like real proof,this was me site enhancing my triceps in my 2006 offseason,the first pic was taken about 3 weeks before the second pic,injections were daily into mostly the long head of the triceps and it was only gear that was used as my oil,but the point being here unless i actually told you then you would never guess,people need to stop looking at the pics of these deformity horror story guys and actually listening to the people that are talking from experience and with factual evidence to back up what they are telling you,it really is all in the injection and disperssion technique......


Now i actually think you looked thicker and denser all round mate, so as youve stated it was gear you used to site enhance, could it not be possible that the growth was from the ammount of gear causing growth as opposed to the actual facia stretching in the triceps only. You later stated that the volume you used daily was that used for the synthol protocol, so i imagine that wouldve been a fair bit over the 3 weeks and no doubt caused a big growth spurt.... Curious???

Ps, Great Off Season look/shape mate


----------



## weeman

yeah mate i defo agree i did get a good bit of a growth spurt but proportionatly (sp) my triceps were considerably bigger than before compared to the rest of me,i've tried it with other bodyparts over periods of time too,rear delts,biceps to name two,biceps never really works out for me properly tho as i cant quite find the sweet spot to site into without flattening off my arm,where as when i stretched my rear delts for a while they looked comicaly boxy looking lol


----------



## Goose

I've never used and never heard of it until now. Would never say never though hehe


----------



## glanzav

didnt greg state he used a steroid not an oil and say y use just and oil when u can use and oil based steroid with aas effects to now it does make more sense that way


----------



## glanzav

talking of site enhancement has any1 achieved this with anything else weather it be a steroid or something like igf-1


----------



## weeman

glanzav said:


> talking of site enhancement has any1 achieved this with anything else weather it be a steroid or something like igf-1


mate go back to the page before this and read my posts............


----------



## glanzav

awesome mate wat gear did u use

would u say that they kept there size or dropped back again after stopping the site injections


----------



## weeman

i used a mix of deca,sust,test cyp,test prop,tren ace,masteron 

size wise yes its defo altered the shape for the better,the size is a relative thing in relation to my bodyweight ,i'd say they have kept more size from it,but then again my triceps have always been a strong bodypart anyway


----------



## Goose

See -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/12385-synthol.html

-Matt


----------



## Prodiver

Simple SEOs are similar to the synthetic excipients used to carry AAS and as such are not permanent, but are absorbed by the body over varying time periods, so any increase in size from their volume is lost again.

And the amounts of SEO typically injected compared with a muscle's volume are insufficient to stretch its outer muscle sheath appreciably, so any permanent expansion of the muscle much more likely results from lifting the increased poundages well-lubricated muscles are reported to allow.

Also it's unlikely that gear in SEOs causes spot growth - absorption of the gear quickly distributes it throughout the body.

Even so, some SEOs contain preservatives and irritants which may cause local long-lasting scarring and thickening of muscle fibres - which may partly account for some of the ugly results.

However, it's currently little known that a *permanent* synthetic site enhancing liquid has been available for a couple of years, and has been used cautiously by a small number of pro and amateur b/builders.

If the correct injection procedure is used the immediate significant size increase appears totally natural and no-one can tell whatsoever that it's been used...


----------



## hackskii

Hey Pat, if the fascia was stretched some would not the muscle fill that void?

Are you suggesting that the fascia stretching is temporary?


----------



## Prodiver

hackskii said:


> Hey Pat, if the fascia was stretched some would not the muscle fill that void?
> 
> Are you suggesting that the fascia stretching is temporary?


I can't find any evidence that a muscle enlarges to fill a stretched outer sheath - rather muscle growth through progressive overload expands the sheath without problem...

Also the amounts of SEO or gear injected are usually very small compared with the muscle's volume; they are dispersed throughout the internal fibre sheaths and so they do not materially stretch the outer sheath.

The permanent SE liquid is amazing..! Hence no-one can tell who's got it...


----------



## hackskii

What is permanent SE liquid?

Is it a slow absorbing site oil with a non estered gear in it?


----------



## Nytol

Prodiver said:


> The permanent SE liquid is amazing..! Hence no-one can tell who's got it...


More details please


----------



## Prodiver

hackskii said:


> What is permanent SE liquid?
> 
> Is it a slow absorbing site oil with a non estered gear in it?


No - it's a very specific, surgically pure, inert hydrocarbon liquid which is not absorbed at all and is totally permanent. It contains no active ingredients or AAS.

Injected correctly it permeates and bulks existing trained muscle fibre sheaths extremely evenly and "undetectably", rather like having a permanent pump. It cannot provide muscle "tone" so is no good for untrained muscles.

Guys with it say it allows them to make bigger gains because of muscle "lubrication" yet with less DOMS.

Sorry I can't yet provide any more detailed info...


----------



## hackskii

Damn, I learned something else today............


----------



## Louis_C

Incredible Bulk said:


> never will.... this explains it i hope


implants not Synthol?


----------



## MasterBlaster

Wow... This thread is still alive?


----------



## Guest

Some how i do believe you will start to see a negative build up of synthol looooooong before it resembles any thing like those horrific body parts. Obviously these guys are mentally fvcked and should be given a break.


----------



## Goose

haha balloon arms!


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> Some how i do believe you will start to see a negative build up of synthol looooooong before it resembles any thing like those horrific body parts. Obviously these guys are mentally fvcked and should be given a break.


Mentally fcuked is being soft on them Con, how in the hell can you walk up to the mirror and say, hey, I need more synthol, my arms are looking a bit normal? :lol:

But then again, you got a lady that has 8 kids through invetro and has no husband nor had sex in 8 years and has 14 kids with no job.

What was she thinking?


----------



## MasterBlaster

hackskii said:


> Mentally fcuked is being soft on them Con, how in the hell can you walk up to the mirror and say, hey, I need more synthol, my arms are looking a bit normal? :lol:
> 
> But then again, you got a lady that has 8 kids through invetro and has no husband nor had sex in 8 years and has 14 kids with no job.
> 
> What was she thinking?


I can't imagine it... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimbo1436114513

Con said:


> Some how i do believe you will start to see a negative build up of synthol looooooong before it resembles any thing like those horrific body parts. *Obviously these guys are mentally fvcked* and should be given a break.


PMSL spot on! Why oh why?


----------



## Prodiver

jimbo said:


> PMSL spot on! Why oh why?


Because they're body dysmorphs.

They cannot see that they are big enough, or freaks.

But there are a good many competitive winners who have site enhancing injections - and no-one can tell at all...


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

Would it work on my todger?? :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

> Would it work on my todger?? :thumb:


Yes.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

But presumably it would be the worst case of priapism ever??

Or would it? How about if one used less to merely add volume rather than to completely fill the corpus spongiosum, taking away the need for blood?

Prodiddy, can you perhaps recommend any experts in the world of peni5es? :whistling:


----------



## MXD

The biggest cock in the world did that.. really big


----------



## laurie g

MXD said:


> The biggest cock in the world did that.. really big


yeah but he couldnt use it whats the point of having the biggest c1ck in the world if you cant use it and make any one squeel:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

> ...
> 
> Prodiddy, can you perhaps recommend any experts in the world of peni5es? :whistling:


What would you like to know? :wink:


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

So this permanent stuff. Is it expensive??

And what sort of person would be appropriate to apply it successfully?

Is it just good injection technique, or is there more of an art to it??


----------



## Prodiver

> So this permanent stuff. Is it expensive??
> 
> And what sort of person would be appropriate to apply it successfully?
> 
> Is it just good injection technique, or is there more of an art to it??


PM me...


----------



## AdrianD.

Im thinking of using syntherol SEO, I am told that you have some knowledge of this product and I have some questions regarding it , I would realy appreciate it if you would help me out with some answers.

1. How deep should I inject into the bicepts?

2.What gauge needle should I use?

3.How often should I inject?

4.How long will the results last?

5.Ther seems to be allot of scary storys regarding using SEOs , are thaey realy that dangerous?

I live in the UK so could you tell me the best place to purchase from. Synthetek? Realy appreciate your time . Thanks. Ade in the UK.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns

just looked at the pics on first page how retarded do they look, but the thing is they must think they look good


----------



## BlitzAcez

wow this sort of stuff scares me, ill be keeping well away from this I hope!


----------



## jw007

AdrianD. said:


> Im thinking of using syntherol SEO, I am told that you have some knowledge of this product and I have some questions regarding it , I would realy appreciate it if you would help me out with some answers.
> 
> 1. How deep should I inject into the bicepts?
> 
> 2.What gauge needle should I use?
> 
> 3.How often should I inject?
> 
> 4.How long will the results last?
> 
> 5.Ther seems to be allot of scary storys regarding using SEOs , are thaey realy that dangerous?
> 
> I live in the UK so could you tell me the best place to purchase from. Synthetek? Realy appreciate your time . Thanks. Ade in the UK.


I think The pro-muscle US forum board is full of info mate


----------



## AdrianD.

Thanks, checked allot of information and got in touch with a bodybuilder from my gym who has used the site location oils for a while, Syntherol have been using it for just over 2 weeks , so far the results are I have to say superb, I had 18 " arms before I started to inject and allready there is a marked increase. I have seen the horror shows on the internet of some of the most out of proportion bodys imaginable, this is SEOs abuse clearly. The amount those guys must have injected must be huge. I have also used the Syntherol on my left shoulder muscle as I had a motorcycle accident just over 3 years ago where I had a portion of the shoulder muscle removed after an operation , the injured shoulder clearly was not going to ever be the same size as the other side no matter how hard I trained and it realy botherd me, the Syntherol seems to have made my shoulders appear more "even". So so far Im not having any problems with this SEO and the results have been very good....so far.


----------



## PHHead

Pic's please!


----------



## laurie g

good going adrian keep us updated on your progress as this is a subject which people rarely report on reps for you bud


----------



## Goose

Excellent mate! Keep us posted on your progress.. Obviously pictures are a must..

And how funny you can put SEO in your wee willy winkle! :lol:

Of course I don't need that.. :whistling:


----------



## YoungGun

My right lat was torn in half years ago, its no where near the same size or strength as my left, could this be an option?


----------



## weeman

it doesnt look torn in half in your avy mate?


----------



## Goose

Have to agree with Weeman.


----------



## ragahav

Con said:


> Thats what ever one thinks.
> 
> The currect way to use it would be to stretch the fascia facilitating further muscular growth in the future. Think of muscle memory once it has been a certain size it will get back there much easier. Your natural arm is 18 inches you take synthol injections for 6 weeks your arms are now 20 inches, you drop the syntherol and thus the oil dispenses slowly once its all gone you may still only have 18 inches of muscle but those extra 2 inches of space have been programmed into the muscles memory.
> 
> The incorrect way would be to rely on the syntherol it self to increase the size instead.


thats the first time I have heard this kind of use.. ...otherwise every time people refer it for cosmetic effects


----------



## glanzav

wouldnt it be better to just used a oil based steroid that way you got the oil stretching the fascia plus the benefits of the steroid in the muscle

i no guys who choose prop over synthol for site growth


----------



## Prodiver

I don't believe in the fascia stretching theory.

The percentage size increase is not huge, even with significant total amounts of SEO, and so the actual stretch not great, especially as amounts are only cumulative over several days or weeks and the oil is being absorbed by the body right from the beginning.

However, guys using SEOs report that their muscles feel much more lubricated and they can soon lift significantly greater weights, and so get increased muscle growth.

An obvious mistake made by SEO users is to do multiple injections and not massage sufficiently, which means a very uneven, lumpy result.

Properly injected and dispersed, SEO permeates and swells the muscle fibre sheaths and imperceptibly gives a natural-looking increase in size.

Normal SEOs are not permanent, and it's useful to practise with them before venturing on to permanent versions whose results cannot be rectified, but never need repeating.


----------



## Goose

Interesting stuff.. I'd be too worried personally that i'd fcuk it up!


----------



## YoungGun

weeman said:


> it doesnt look torn in half in your avy mate?


 No for some reason, from the back it looks fine. However from a front lat shot, it's really noticable.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/50469-youngguns-journal-2.html

There's a pic of it there, that's an oldish photo but it has not gained a vast amount of size since then.


----------



## Prodiver

It's no secret that I've been asked to do a good many SEO injections for guys, and most you'd never know they'd had them done...

The guys who're really deformed from SEO's have usually gone mad with them and got abscesses and thus extensive fibrosity - not good!

BTW I don't advocate SEOs as any kind of substitute for real developed muscle, but where a muscle is injured or deformed or really lags it's the personal decision of guys to make judicious use of them.


----------



## ragahav

Prodiver said:


> *I don't believe in the fascia stretching theory. *
> 
> The percentage size increase is not huge, even with significant total amounts of SEO, and so the actual stretch not great, especially as amounts are only cumulative over several days or weeks and the oil is being absorbed by the body right from the beginning.
> 
> However, guys using SEOs report that their muscles feel much more lubricated and they can soon lift significantly greater weights, and so get increased muscle growth.
> 
> An obvious mistake made by SEO users is to do multiple injections and not massage sufficiently, which means a very uneven, lumpy result.
> 
> Properly injected and dispersed, SEO permeates and swells the muscle fibre sheaths and imperceptibly gives a natural-looking increase in size.
> 
> Normal SEOs are not permanent, and it's useful to practise with them before venturing on to permanent versions whose results cannot be rectified, but never need repeating.


Are you also discrediting FST training method too ,..


----------



## Prodiver

ragahav said:


> Are you also discrediting FST training method too ,..


No - but should I?


----------



## Goose

:lol:

Patrick you make SEO's sound so tempting at times!!


----------



## Prodiver

Goose said:


> :lol:
> 
> Patrick you make SEO's sound so tempting at times!!


I hope not!

Real muscle developed through hard work is something to be really proud of - and show off!

IMO SEOs should only be used after hard work has done all it can!


----------



## Goose

Prodiver said:


> I hope not!
> 
> Real muscle developed through hard work is something to be really proud of - and show off!
> 
> IMO SEOs should only be used after hard work has done all it can!


Oh of course. I wouldn't result to it anyways!


----------



## hackskii

Young Guns, that looks very similar to my bicep tear.

I bet you did that during a bench session?

It looks like the outside attachment to the front delt.

I have used in the past much IGF-1 at the injury site to try and fill that out, I think I had a little bit of luck with that but the cost was not worth the effects.

Hey prodiver, what about esiclene (formebolone)?


----------



## Prodiver

hackskii said:


> ...
> 
> Hey prodiver, what about esiclene (formebolone)?


Bad stuff, IMO. Works as an irritant causing local inflammation.

Painful, if it doesn't contain a local anaesthetic, only temporary and IMO not worth the trouble.

Any good, sterile excipient can be injected to see the effect an SEO will give, but they're all temporary.

Once the results are assessed a permanent SEO can be used (it's not actually an oil).

All SEO injections carry the risk of an embolism and must be done extremely carefully...


----------



## Dezw

Will never use.

I want real functional muscles.


----------



## hackskii

Dezw said:


> Will never use.
> 
> I want real functional muscles.


What makes you think the muscle wont be real or functional?

Are you suggesting something like a fake muscle?.....lol


----------



## smithy26

ive seen alot of guys marked down in shows for this ,dont understand especially when they already have great physiques.


----------



## ragahav

Prodiver said:


> No - but should I?


No no ...that just came to my mind after I read your comment "I don't believe in the fascia stretching theory."...


----------



## weeman

YoungGun said:


> No for some reason, from the back it looks fine. However from a front lat shot, it's really noticable.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/50469-youngguns-journal-2.html
> 
> There's a pic of it there, that's an oldish photo but it has not gained a vast amount of size since then.


still doesnt loook torn to me mate,just looks like one side is a touch more developed than the other,once you have leaned out a bit you will be able to tell easier as any defprmity will be far easier to see concerning this.

Prodiver-i'm not rubbishing the 'lubricated' feeling you speak of guys having using SEO's,but i know a lot of guys who have used them and never have any described this sort of thing.

the reason ragahav is asking if you are also discrediting FST-7 is because its theory on muscle growth is all based around fascia stretching techniques.


----------



## hackskii

Arnold used to do fascia stretching.

The calves have the most fasia due to load bearing.

I do think that some fascia stretching would happen if stretching a very pumped muscle.

But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Need-valid-info

I will never use this it gives you a dirty shape and makes you look like an over filled sausage


----------



## Prodiver

weeman said:


> ...
> 
> the reason ragahav is asking if you are also discrediting FST-7 is because its theory on muscle growth is all based around fascia stretching techniques.


Yes, I knew... 

BUT the point is the amount of SEO typically injected at any one time, and even the cumulative amount over days or weeks, is only a small percentage increase over the initial volume of the muscle; and the SEO volume starts to diminish as soon as it's injected, so it's most unlikely to effect any appreciable stretching of the fasciae...


----------



## Goose

Need-valid-info said:


> I will never use this it gives you a dirty shape and makes you look like an over filled sausage


I take it from this comment you are very experienced in the use of syntherol!?


----------



## Need-valid-info

lol goosey boi nope i am not experienced in it at all or aas for that matter but am very interested


----------



## Dsahna

Wouldnt use it because i like to see an increase in strength aswell as size


----------



## bkoz

You would get an increase in strength to a degree.


----------



## ricey

MaKaVeLi said:


> If you do you will most likely look like a total nob


thats not always true mate i know one or two guys that have used this sensibly with good results. it can be handy if you have a lagging muscle group when used correcly.


----------



## Irish Beast

I'd probably give it a whirl if I could get it! Never known any of my sources to sell it


----------



## Irish Beast

Just out of interest, would it work if I injected it into my penis?


----------



## Harry1436114491

Irish Beast said:


> I'd probably give it a whirl if I could get it! Never known any of my sources to sell it


You can buy it OTC mate, a company in Australia used to sponsor this site they did it can't remeber their name now it was some years back.


----------



## Irish Beast

Harry said:


> You can buy it OTC mate, a company in Australia used to sponsor this site they did it can't remeber their name now it was some years back.


I thought it was the same classification as other AAS? Unfortunately the chances of a) me finding them and B) them still being in business are slim.

Thanks for the info though


----------



## laurie g

Irish Beast said:


> I thought it was the same classification as other AAS? Unfortunately the chances of a) me finding them and B) them still being in business are slim.
> 
> Thanks for the info though


still in business mate look on the internet:thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast

Well I found one by googling which I suspect is the one!

May well take the plunge in the near future. I am terribly unhappy with my biceps. They just never grow with the rest of me!


----------



## laurie g

try it bud but to be safe i would use credit card and order a little at first just in case you get scammed thats what i would do only 70 quid i think for a hundred ml ( hope not being naughty here mentioning prices but it aint aas after all and not illegal )


----------



## Irish Beast

Yeah credit card all the way.

have you used it Laurie? Do you know any sites with good info about dosages etc?

Cheers


----------



## laurie g

havnt used it yet bud but thinking maybe ill give it a try- doseages are on the site i think bud 1ml per head- massageing seems to be the key to move th eoil around so you dnt get lumps


----------



## Titchy Dan

This convo is just what i needed (indirectly thanks guys?)

i am researching syn like a mad thing and am taking more and more interest every word I read.

Irish beast - I posted a thread on this and I beleive the dosages are 1ml eod into the site for two weeks, then one week off. This has yet to be confirmed though


----------



## Titchy Dan

Irish Beast said:


> Yeah credit card all the way.
> 
> have you used it Laurie? Do you know any sites with good info about dosages etc?
> 
> Cheers


Am I allowed to ask what you typed into google........???


----------



## hackskii

Weeman has used synthol before with decent success, he would be best to comment on this thread.


----------



## Rebus

laurie g said:


> try it bud but to be safe i would use credit card and order a little at first just in case you get scammed thats what i would do only 70 quid i think for a hundred ml ( hope not being naughty here mentioning prices but it aint aas after all and not illegal )


You won't get scammed mate, ive used them a few times for a liver detoxifier they sell and its always been good to go re the service....


----------



## bkoz

Profesional muscle.Bourd sponsor would be a safe place to order from..


----------



## Irish Beast

Am I allowed to mention the name of the company on here?


----------



## Titchy Dan

bkoz said:


> Profesional muscle.Bourd sponsor would be a safe place to order from..


Appreciate that.

I have found another company as well


----------



## Mikazagreat

glanzav said:


> wouldnt it be better to just used a oil based steroid that way you got the oil stretching the fascia plus the benefits of the steroid in the muscle
> 
> i no guys who choose prop over synthol for site growth


You beat me to it, why not make the gains real with site inject your gear in that spot, and i know lots of you won't like whut i say but, if you do site enhance injecting posing oil then why not lipo suction for competition ?!


----------



## dman

i think i might look into this as my left bicep, is in terrible condition and i have no idea why. its in half, compared to the right which is full. whats those comments about using it on todgers and stuff, that cant really be have an affect, can it? lol wouldnt it just swell up like a balloon. can it be used on breasts for a similar effect?


----------



## hackskii

Using esterfied gears offer nothing for site enhancement.


----------



## weeman

hackskii said:


> Weeman has used synthol before with decent success, he would be best to comment on this thread.


sorry hacks it wasnt,i only used gear and lots of it,sited it daily or as often as site soreness allowed,same as using synthol tho basically,used a volume of oil to help stretch the fascia and induce swelling/irritate the area that was sited 



Mikazagreat said:


> You beat me to it, why not make the gains real with site inject your gear in that spot, and i know lots of you won't like whut i say but, if you do site enhance injecting posing oil then why not lipo suction for competition ?!


as hacks says the actual gear itself will do nothing for site growth,its the volume of oil stretching the fascia and the resultant swelling from the injection,with all due respect to pro diver i dont buy the 'oil lubricating the muscle fibres' thing at all,and believe me i've injected into my sites A LOT and can feel the inevitable scar tissue build up which is causing my muscle to change shape also.

Mikazagreat-please stop being nieve mate,your on a board with hundreds of competitive bodybuilders,anything goes mate,sooner you realise that your eyes will be properly open. 

To the other guys posting on this page alone who's avatars i can see,your wasting your time thinking about synthol,your no where near developed enough yet to merit using something like this,it wont give you the look your trying to achieve.


----------



## hackskii

As above, this stuff is generally used to make more symetral bodyparts be brought up to speed (symetry).

Lets say the left arm the bicep doesnt have the peak that the right one has, then this is something to consider.


----------



## Mikazagreat

weeman said:


> Mikazagreat-please stop being nieve mate,your on a board with hundreds of competitive bodybuilders,anything goes mate,sooner you realise that your eyes will be properly open.
> 
> To the other guys posting on this page alone who's avatars i can see,your wasting your time thinking about synthol,your no where near developed enough yet to merit using something like this,it wont give you the look your trying to achieve.


Wee mate, I didn't say i am a pro bbuilder, and i am not competing anytime soon for sure, and also i am not thinkin about synthol.

The thread stated "if u did vote no i am not gonna use it, say why"

And that's all whut i said, i just prefer real gains or nothing at all as i am not into makin a living on it, it's just a hobbie.

And in the end of the day it's a personal choice, i am not judging anybody for using synthol.

And anyway i said once upon the time i am not gonna use gear, and today i am in 2nd week first cycle, who knows maybe i will change my mind someday


----------



## weeman

Mikazagreat said:


> Wee mate, I didn't say i am a pro bbuilder, and i am not competing anytime soon for sure, and also i am not thinkin about synthol.
> 
> The thread stated "if u did vote no i am not gonna use it, say why"
> 
> And that's all whut i said, i just prefer real gains or nothing at all as i am not into makin a living on it, it's just a hobbie.
> 
> And in the end of the day it's a personal choice, i am not judging anybody for using synthol.
> 
> And anyway i said once upon the time i am not gonna use gear, and today i am in 2nd week first cycle, who knows maybe i will change my mind someday


i was adressing the line where you said.....



Mikazagreat said:


> if you do site enhance injecting posing oil then why not lipo suction for competition ?!


that question is aimed at guys that compete obviously and what i am trying to say to you is that synthol/site injections is tip of the iceberg compared to what goes on,the things guys n gals use and have to do for comp to push things that little bit further


----------



## Mikazagreat

weeman said:


> i was adressing the line where you said.....
> 
> that question is aimed at guys that compete obviously and what i am trying to say to you is that synthol/site injections is tip of the iceberg compared to what goes on,the things guys n gals use and have to do for comp to push things that little bit further


And as a BB fan, I don't wanna buy a ticket to a show and watch ppl who didn't put enough efforts to fix their weak points and do amazing physique without pain and fix it with some "Cosmetics solution" that's whut i consider it "With my poor not professional naieve knowledge" it's my personal opinion that i don't see difference between synthol and plastic surgery, lipo suction, or silikon injection, just similar solution for bbuilders.


----------



## weeman

Mikazagreat said:


> And as a BB fan, I don't wanna buy a ticket to a show and watch ppl who didn't put enough efforts to fix their weak points and do amazing physique without pain and fix it with some "Cosmetics solution" that's whut i consider it *"With my poor not professional naieve knowledge"* it's my personal opinion that i don't see difference between synthol and plastic surgery, lipo suction, or silikon injection, just similar solution for bbuilders.


erm i dont know why your being @rsy mate and i certainly didnt say the boldened part to you........

let me put it to you this way,list all your fave pro bodyuilders,yates?wheeler?levrone?coleman?etc etc etc stick a list up and let me bring yu a reality check  thats a serious question btw,i would appreciate if you could do it and see that i am not argueing aggresively with you here mate.....


----------



## Mikazagreat

Arnie, Mentzer, Yates, Coleman, Priest, Sonbaty, I think they are far away from Synthol Kid "Flex Wheeler"


----------



## weeman

Mikazagreat said:


> Arnie, Mentzer, Yates, Coleman, Priest, Sonbaty, I think they are far away from Synthol Kid "Flex Wheeler"


you think they didnt site inject?and do you think site injection is so different?

btw Sonbatty was notorious for using something like synth in his delts...........


----------



## weeman

and also i take it you find Flex Wheelers physique nothing to aspire to from that coment,i for one would do whatever i could if it was possible for me to look like that(which it isnt),much the same way he did......one of the greatest bodybuilders alive,go figure.

hopefully the penny will drop for you.


----------



## Mikazagreat

weeman said:


> and also i take it you find Flex Wheelers physique nothing to aspire to from that coment,i for one would do whatever i could if it was possible for me to look like that(which it isnt),much the same way he did......one of the greatest bodybuilders alive,go figure.
> 
> hopefully the penny will drop for you.


Your opinion with all respect, But for me thx i'll pass being MR oily 

NATURAL FREAK lols.


----------



## weeman

wait a minute.......

your a natty?


----------



## Mikazagreat

weeman said:


> wait a minute.......
> 
> your a natty?


Not anymore, Couldn't fight temptation and started my first cycle 2 weeks ago:thumbup1:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/64783-10-weeks-first-cycle-log.html

Been hesitated for over a year.


----------



## weeman

phew! lucky mate,i almost negged you there when you said the N word. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mikazagreat

weeman said:


> phew! lucky mate,i almost negged you there when you said the N word. :lol: :lol:


 :lol: LMAO So now u will rep me for first cycle maybe


----------



## laurie g

id do syntherol no probs i dont see the problem as weman says not more different to site injectin i need to get my tris bigger, syntherol afterall does not mean you train any less hard or diet any less, the oil dissipates after a while to in theory leave muscle its certainly not the same as having implants for eg


----------



## Mikazagreat

Btw guys,Was curious how long does the synthol oil stays?


----------



## bkoz

I know a girl who did hayes show and got fist until they realised what she,d done,She never had a ass.So she got implants in her but.Her bf was so low they stuk out so so bad.It looked wrong realy fkuning wrong.She got disqualified.She should of you,st synthol.Because even now her bf is a little bit hyer they stick out even if she has pants on..And she,s gonna mess her self up bad.She cant eat a pwo shake if its got 9g carbs in it she stinks from a crazy high protien diet,and other things,Her couch must be a dick.She looks like death.Realy not attractive.She,s gonna burn out bad...If you go on ripped glutes you,ll see her.I cant send the link for some reason.I,ll try tomorro...


----------



## laurie g

bkoz said:


> I know a girl who did hayes show and got fist until they realised what she,d done,She never had a ass.So she got implants in her but.Her bf was so low they stuk out so so bad.It looked wrong realy fkuning wrong.She got disqualified.She should of you,st synthol.Because even now her bf is a little bit hyer they stick out even if she has pants on..And she,s gonna mess her self up bad.She cant eat a pwo shake if its got 9g carbs in it she stinks from a crazy high protien diet,and other things,Her couch must be a dick.She looks like death.Realy not attractive.She,s gonna burn out bad...If you go on ripped glutes you,ll see her.I cant send the link for some reason.I,ll try tomorro...


i think i know the one she was at the british - her implants stuck out a mile though- thought she was pretty hot meselfops:


----------



## weeman

laurie g said:


> i think i know the one she was at the british - her implants stuck out a mile though- thought she was pretty hot meselfops:


yeah we have pics of her (think its ours thats posted on RG) she was fking outstanding except for the ass implants,hope she gets the m removed as she has so much potential.



bkoz said:


> I know a girl who did hayes show and got fist until they realised what she,d done,She never had a ass.So she got implants in her but.Her bf was so low they stuk out so so bad.It looked wrong realy fkuning wrong.She got disqualified.She should of you,st synthol.Because even now her bf is a little bit hyer they stick out even if she has pants on..And she,s gonna mess her self up bad.She cant eat a pwo shake if its got 9g carbs in it she stinks from a crazy high protien diet,and other things,Her couch must be a dick.She looks like death.Realy not attractive.She,s gonna burn out bad...If you go on ripped glutes you,ll see her.I cant send the link for some reason.I,ll try tomorro...


synthol wouldnt have given her what she was trying to achieve mate.The reason she may smell after her workout is from glucogenesis (conversion of protein to energy) it makes your body give off an amonia smell when your on a high prot/low carb/fat diet,if you ever get into good nik one day you'll probably find out yourself if you use a low carb low fat route.

Also you say her 'couch must be like a d1ck' wtf are you going on about mate?

i think i do know what your saying actually am not gner even wait for you to post,again you have come on hear with your subpar knowledge spouting utter p1sh,explain why her 'couch' (assume you mean crotch) must be like a d1ck,also the slate on how 'she looks like death,really not attractive at all' news flash bud,when you get your body into low single digit boyfat % there arent very many of us who look attractive,again not that you would know anything about that yet.


----------



## hilly

As with everything if used correctly it can yield very good results. Any1 who doubts its use or is interested in it should go read promuscle.com. lots of good info over their on it IMO. something i may use in many many years if its needed.

weeman your still a good lookin bugger in single digits not as good looking as i will be if i ever get their im sure but close


----------



## nearlynatural

Prodiver said:


> No - it's a very specific, surgically pure, inert hydrocarbon liquid which is not absorbed at all and is totally permanent. It contains no active ingredients or AAS.
> 
> Injected correctly it permeates and bulks existing trained muscle fibre sheaths extremely evenly and "undetectably", rather like having a permanent pump. It cannot provide muscle "tone" so is no good for untrained muscles.
> 
> Guys with it say it allows them to make bigger gains because of muscle "lubrication" yet with less DOMS.
> 
> Sorry I can't yet provide any more detailed info...


Hi

Is permanent SE Liquid legal to purchase and what isthe best brand?


----------



## Prodiver

nearlynatural said:


> Hi
> 
> Is permanent SE Liquid legal to purchase and what isthe best brand?


It's not illegal, but there are no brands. You have to know people who can get it...


----------



## BLUTOS

I'm already round misshaped and a bit bigger than i should be!


----------



## lshannon41

wouldn't use it myself. I know those pics of guys like valentino are extreme abuse cases, but they're still off putting. tbh i'm pretty unlikely to ever use steroids, so going from natty straight to synthol and bypassing gear would be pretty daft. That said I'm sure some natural bodybuilding pro's have used it.


----------



## Tiger81

lshannon41 said:


> wouldn't use it myself. I know those pics of guys like valentino are extreme abuse cases, but they're still off putting. tbh i'm pretty unlikely to ever use steroids, so going from natty straight to synthol and bypassing gear would be pretty daft. That said I'm sure some *natural bodybuilding pro's *have used it.


I am sorry to shatter the illusion but there is no such thing.

And using synthol without using gear is like riding a bike with no wheels.


----------



## bkoz

Could you mix sinth with test prop or masteron.To try stop the pain as i dont get pain from prop...


----------



## bkoz

Weeman what i,m saying is its not her comp build.She stayes around 4%bf all year round does'nt try to be normal and have of season.I no her first hand so i no what i,m talking about,Its not a slate at all competeters on show day.She looks like that all year round and is damiging her health.She got ass implants and is on so much gear all year round it aint funny.If you new her you'd think she'd be giving bbrs a bad name..And i dont mean crotch i mean her coach.He's gonna kill the poor girl. I know high proien diets make your oder smell.She smells all year round.I feel sorry for her.So before you slate me weeman ask me whAT i mean first you take things to personal...All is good though just chill abit...


----------



## weeman

bkoz said:


> Weeman what i,m saying is its not her comp build.She stayes around 4%bf all year round does'nt try to be normal and have of season.I no her first hand so i no what i,m talking about,Its not a slate at all competeters on show day.She looks like that all year round and is damiging her health.She got ass implants and is on so much gear all year round it aint funny.If you new her you'd think she'd be giving bbrs a bad name..And i dont mean crotch i mean her coach.He's gonna kill the poor girl. I know high proien diets make your oder smell.She smells all year round.I feel sorry for her.So before you slate me weeman ask me whAT i mean first you take things to personal...All is good though just chill abit...


The reason for me attacking your posts is because you cant yuse grammar or spell properly when your posting,so it then becomes up to us reading it to try and decipher the post best we can,so you cant really blame me for coming to the wrong conclusion about what you might be trying to say mate.

Apart from that you do tend to jump in with both feet in your mouth a lot as has been seen by others all over the board,hence why you used to get so badly negged i assume?


----------



## Jem

Pmsl at your dirty mind Bri :whistling:

Couch = crotch :lol: :lol: :lol:

Got to admit though, it reads like that, I deciphered it the same way:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

A new meaning to come and sit on my couch ..... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

REPS !


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i knew Chris Clark who invented synthol in the 90s and he recently said he regrets making it


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Pmsl at your dirty mind Bri :whistling:
> 
> Couch = crotch :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Got to admit though, it reads like that, I deciphered it the same way:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> A new meaning to come and sit on my couch ..... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> REPS !


i would reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally love it if you would sit on my couch jem:innocent:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

weeman said:


> i would reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally love it if you would sit on my couch jem:innocent:


X2:whistling:


----------



## strange_days

Really interesting thread this one, great learning


----------



## synthasize

i think SEO is a bad idea as a base especially for an amateur, but when the pros need to tweak certain muscles more than others then its very useful


----------



## laurie g

i see what you saying but what is a pro if he wasnt an amateur first,and to get to that next step he had to "tweak"certain bodyparts. I think SEO use among amateurs is massivly underestimated simply because of the stigma attatched a stigma which unfortunately has arisen due to nobs like greg valentino, Klaus doring etc. Moderate usage with a sensible head on your shoulders can be pretty dam effective


----------



## weeman

laurie g said:


> i see what you saying but what is a pro if he wasnt an amateur first,and to get to that next step he had to "tweak"certain bodyparts. I think SEO use among amateurs is massivly underestimated simply because of the stigma attatched a stigma which unfortunately has arisen due to nobs like greg valentino, Klaus doring etc. Moderate usage with a sensible head on your shoulders can be pretty dam effective


totally agree with that matey


----------



## ymir

I have shoulder injuries and lack some width, site injecting them before doing "light" workouts to get more width surely sounds tempting.

and using it do dilute painful gear like tren A, and Test prop sounds beneficial.


----------



## nearlynatural

Does any body have a link to injection procedure for the tripceps or biceps?

If i was to use this those are the areas i would use it.

Anybody help please? I did bring up the subject before but got slated for even considering the product,

regards

nn


----------



## laurie g

nearly natural- get 2 barrels and one blue ( use the blue for drawing it up) basically set each barrel up with 1ml to start with then fix your slin pins ( dont use blues on tris- you have to inject with such regularity with synthol you will create a lot more scar tissue) use evry other day the injections for three-4 weeks weeks gradually increasing doseage up to 2 and a half ml rotate the sites ie long head, short etc.

post injection rub like **** the area to dissipate the oil in the muscle- best doing it prework out

it will ache but hey not too bad.

I did all my mates injections for him so kind of did a case study on him. Basically dont believe the hype- its good dont get me wrong but you have seriously and i mean seriously have to abuse this to look like greg valentino.

a good head on your shoulders is what you need and someone to look at you to make sure you are not going out of symetry more often then not you cant see it your self

there you go taboo busting there. PM me if you want to know anymore mate


----------



## laurie g

results -well after 6 weeks of sensible every other day usage ( and not injecting if the arm is too painfull) he put about an inch on


----------



## Nutz01

I've not concidered using it but take this situation,

I have equal strength in both my arms, but my right is actualy 1 inch smaller than the left, (Without abusing it) could i use it to pump up a small amount for (as hackski suggested) for a more symetrical look?

Maybe i'm being a little naive but before considering it I would do my research.


----------



## Nutz01

BUMP!



Nutz01 said:


> I've not concidered using it but take this situation,
> 
> I have equal strength in both my arms, but my right is actualy 1 inch smaller than the left, (Without abusing it) could i use it to pump up a small amount for (as hackski suggested) for a more symetrical look?
> 
> Maybe i'm being a little naive but before considering it I would do my research.


I forgot to say I've had surgery on my right arm some years ago, and had quite severe muscle wastage, which i think is holding back growth, but not strength? weird i know, maybe something to do with scar tissue?

Any comments / advice

Thanks.

:beer:


----------



## Nutz01

Nutz01 said:


> I've not concidered using it but take this situation,
> 
> I have equal strength in both my arms, but my right is actualy 1 inch smaller than the left, (Without abusing it) could i use it to pump up a small amount for (as hackski suggested) for a more symetrical look?
> 
> Maybe i'm being a little naive but before considering it I would do my research.





Nutz01 said:


> BUMP!
> 
> I forgot to say I've had surgery on my right arm some years ago, and had quite severe muscle wastage, which i think is holding back growth, but not strength? weird i know, maybe something to do with scar tissue?
> 
> Any comments / advice
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> :beer:


Sorry Bump again,

Any advice on this, maybe its not for me

Thanks


----------



## hackskii

Me personally would not use synthol myself, but you may want to try some IGF-1 instead.

I tore a bicep and at the low area I shot IGF-1 daily in that and actually saw some improvement.

I think it aided in my shoulder injury same arm too.

If the muscle is hammered, I would think IGF-1 would be a more logical solution rather than just stretch out the fascia.

There are other things you could consider too, I think MGF(cant remember if that one is it).

Shoot that in the bad arm post workout.


----------



## 01782rob

Greg Valentino nuff said


----------



## Synthetek

MaKaVeLi said:


> Didn't know most pro's use it? I was thinking more along the lines of Greg Valentino lol


You would be surprised


----------



## zelobinksy

Nope, rather inject steroids and gain real muscle rather than silcone  ...thats a metaphor btw lmao


----------



## weeman

zelobinksy said:


> Nope, rather inject steroids and gain real muscle rather than silcone  ...thats a metaphor btw lmao


you've missed the point entirely mate......


----------



## big_jim_87

id bang it in if it will make me big lol yeeaaaaap!


----------



## Nutz01

I considered it because of an injury i have symetrical problems with slow growth with my right arm, but i think localised igf-1 whould be a better option as hackskii suggested, so no, I would not use syntherol.


----------



## Littleluke

I put I have not used but "may" use.. If I knew of someone to use it with good results (a good look) then I may consider it for triceps. I'm not talking about the pros because they are obviously surrounded by many knowledgable guys therefore at a far less risk of messing it up..

I think the images you see on the internet of synthol abuse easily put you off but don't tell the entire story.. These are "abuse" pictures at the end of the day! I'd love to see sensible synthol use and the possible effects.. Maybe I'll start a journal LOL


----------



## J4CKT

Littleluke said:


> I put I have not used but "may" use.. If I knew of someone to use it with good results (a good look) then I may consider it for triceps. I'm not talking about the pros because they are obviously surrounded by many knowledgable guys therefore at a far less risk of messing it up..
> 
> I think the images you see on the internet of synthol abuse easily put you off but don't tell the entire story.. These are "abuse" pictures at the end of the day! I'd love to see sensible synthol use and the possible effects.. Maybe I'll start a journal LOL


Check this thread, the OP has shown before and afters when he used it:

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/members-logs/54773-my-syntherol-results-pics.html


----------



## cavalryman2003

http://www.howtodoinjections.com/prepinject.html


----------



## aseeby19

syntol is not a scary monster that ppl have made it out to be in order to gain desireable results u just have to be patient and know what ur doing eg knowing how to inject , what head to pin for what shape and what pin to use,,,,, my brother used it 2 years ago for seperation puropses and got great results of 1/2 of the recomended dosage

so 1/2 ml for 10 days

1 ml for the next ten day

1 1/2 for the next 10

he managed to put on an inch on his arms and made his horseshoe look even freakier

sound all kushty ? allow me to change your mind

=it kills like a mofo while ur on it :cursing:

=dont do it , if you dont want someone else to wipe you a$$ for a month :tongue: (he had to hire a care personell)

and for these reasones i will never touch the stuff not even when i am older , despite the results my brother got he choses to refrain from synthol usage and has decided to stick with not as affective and painless igf :thumb:

so in conclusion a proper dose would not deform you but it sure as heck will criple you while you are on it


----------



## Drift

Would love to try to add size to my arms, but from the information i have been reading its like drilling holes into your bicep. im afraid as it is that i might hit a vein, but if there was a pro who could do it for me then would love to try it out.


----------



## aseeby19

he was'nt able to move around properly , could'nt do any flexing or extensing movements with his arms or in other words he couldnt do any of the daily chores

mayb it was something in the stuff , i remember my dad telling me something about adding seasem oil or summin and how that makes it more painfull .

i guess if the pain is bareable then evry one should go for it because it looks and feels natural and the only reasone ppl train is to get huge , so why not eh ?

quincy taylor is a good example of a synthol user and as far as gregg is concerned he confessed to spot injecting eq and test prop but that is debateable :bounce:


----------



## dezikrate

Its recommended that any area injected has to be thoroughly massaged to stop lumping/scarring, its suggested that u inject prior to a workout so that you can pump the area injected,thus working the oil around the muscle facia....


----------



## J4CKT

aseeby19 said:


> syntol is not a scary monster that ppl have made it out to be in order to gain desireable results u just have to be patient and know what ur doing eg knowing how to inject , what head to pin for what shape and what pin to use,,,,, my brother used it 2 years ago for seperation puropses and got great results of 1/2 of the recomended dosage
> 
> so 1/2 ml for 10 days
> 
> 1 ml for the next ten day
> 
> 1 1/2 for the next 10
> 
> he managed to put on an inch on his arms and made his horseshoe look even freakier
> 
> *sound all kushty ? allow me to change your mind*
> 
> *
> =it kills like a mofo while ur on it * :cursing:
> 
> *
> =dont do it , if you dont want someone else to wipe you a$$ for a month * :tongue: *(he had to hire a care personell)*
> 
> and for these reasones i will never touch the stuff not even when i am older , despite the results my brother got he choses to refrain from synthol usage and has decided to stick with not as affective and painless igf :thumb:
> 
> *
> so in conclusion a proper dose would not deform you but it sure as heck will criple you while you are on it*


Everyone reacts differently to differrent substances. Even though your brother experienced a severe case of discomfort during his cycle, in the *vast majority* of cases Syntherol use is *by no means crippling.*

This is the first case i have read of such severe discomfort


----------



## J4CKT

zainasaurus said:


> Would love to try to add size to my arms, but from the information i have been reading its like drilling holes into your bicep. im afraid as it is that i might hit a vein, but if there was a pro who could do it for me then would love to try it out.


1. It is nothing like 'drilling holes into your bicep'. Syntherol flows freely through any pin upto 30g. 25g are most commonly used - *just like any other injection.*

2. In order to avoid injecting into a vein you ASPIRATE - *just like any other injection.*

3. Even if you do accidentally hit a vein. It is *NOT *fatal or anywhere near as dangerous as it is made to be. Simply pull out and use another site to pin - *just like any other injection*


----------



## J4CKT

dezikrate said:


> Its recommended that any area injected has to be thoroughly massaged to stop lumping/scarring, its suggested that u inject prior to a workout so that you can pump the area injected,thus working the oil around the muscle facia....


That is mostly correct. In addition:

-Massaging is advised after every application and periodically throughout

the day to avoid scar tissue and lumps.

-Stretching is also advised to aid the stretching of the fascia, it will also

temporarily relieve the discomfort from the muscle soreness.

-All applications are to be done prior to a workout. Regardless of workout

though 2 high rep, very low weight sets are to be done for the muscle

groups to which you are applying Syntherol.

Ie for biceps you would do 2 sets of 20 reps of curls with very light weight

*the high volume sets are done whether you have a workout planned or

not. Their purpose is to get the muscle moving to help spread the oil along

the muscle fibers which will aid in avoiding the forming of lumps.


----------



## J4CKT

Littleluke said:


> I put I have not used but "may" use.. If I knew of someone to use it with good results (a good look) then I may consider it for triceps. I'm not talking about the pros because they are obviously surrounded by many knowledgable guys therefore at a far less risk of messing it up..
> 
> I think the images you see on the internet of synthol abuse easily put you off but don't tell the entire story.. These are "abuse" pictures at the end of the day! I'd love to see sensible synthol use and the possible effects.. Maybe I'll start a journal LOL


There are plenty of threads of responsible and effective Syntherol use, here are just a few:

My Synterol Results - with Pics!

Syntherol Results - 21" arms!

Syntherol - Excellent Results confirmed again!!!!

My Syntherol Cycle

My Experience with Syntherol from Synthetek


----------



## Guest

J4CKT said:


> There are plenty of threads of responsible and effective Syntherol use, here are just a few:
> 
> My Synterol Results - with Pics!
> 
> Syntherol Results - 21" arms!
> 
> Syntherol - Excellent Results confirmed again!!!!
> 
> My Syntherol Cycle
> 
> My Experience with Syntherol from Synthetek


Great links mate..the guy in the first link tho..starting with 19"n arms, LOL, more like 14!


----------



## StephenC

dutch_scott said:


> did nothing for me really, made them look full but i cudnt get good range of motion, hurt too much and wouldnt use again. think if u want the best results uv got to put up wioth the pain, not for me.


What protocol did you use Scott?


----------



## J4CKT

dutch_scott said:


> *did nothing for me really*, made them look full but i cudnt get good range of motion, hurt too much and wouldnt use again. think if u want the best results uv got to put up wioth the pain, not for me.


1. Did you follow the dosing protocol set out in the SEO guide?

2. Did you complete the protocol from start to finish including the maintenance?

3. If completed did you skip any days during the cycle?

I agree with the pain part though. Workouts were extremely hard.. no matter what exercise it was, if it used the arms at all it was quite painful.

But in the end thats kind of the idea and you just need to persevere through it. Personally I got approx 1 inch after all of it which I was quite happy with especially since I was not on aas at the time.


----------



## Wells

Cvnt.


----------



## will-uk

i can see both sides to this one so no input from me however just dont do this........

dont look if your squemish






:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## PHMG

will-uk said:


> i can see both sides to this one so no input from me however just dont do this........
> 
> dont look if your squemish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Havent clicked it but its prob an infection (the flowing puss one?)

Same thing can happen if you are a dirty fvcker with your gear.

This shouldn't really be linked with sythol, maybe with un-educated idiot.


----------



## micreed

there is another oil lot of those idiot guys use ..cant remember name but in massive amounts noyt synthol at all ...cbig disccussion om pm board about it ...lots a latin guys in poor countries use it very bad stuff....god i wish my mrs would get a move on shops be shut by time shes ready...lol


----------



## Jimmy1

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Havent clicked it but its prob an infection (the flowing puss one?)
> 
> Same thing can happen if you are a dirty fvcker with your gear.
> 
> This shouldn't really be linked with sythol, maybe with un-educated idiot.


your half right...half wrong

there are lots of different places synthol can come from.....ive seen alot of synthol in big 100ml bottles, and no lables

it could have come from anywhere, and been put together by anyone

I HAVE SEEN WITH MY OWN eyes, someone put together a bottle of synthol,

it was poured out of a gallon container,( written 'synthol' on the side in marker pen) into a bottle

it had some BA poured in....with no exact measure

it went in the microwave

a cap was crimped on

no filter, no sterile conditions....nothing!!!!

with this sort of thing in circulation....it doesnt matter how clean your injection protacol is....there could be trouble!!


----------



## PHMG

Jimmy said:


> your half right...half wrong
> 
> there are lots of different places synthol can come from.....ive seen alot of synthol in big 100ml bottles, and no lables
> 
> it could have come from anywhere, and been put together by anyone
> 
> I HAVE SEEN WITH MY OWN eyes, someone put together a bottle of synthol,
> 
> it was poured out of a gallon container,( written 'synthol' on the side in marker pen) into a bottle
> 
> it had some BA poured in....with no exact measure
> 
> it went in the microwave
> 
> a cap was crimped on
> 
> no filter, no sterile conditions....nothing!!!!
> 
> with this sort of thing in circulation....it doesnt matter how clean your injection protacol is....there could be trouble!!


Realistcally though, your going to order from sythetec arnt you. And i think they would be clean, given their rep. But again. your taking a chance. Same with your ugl gear. You used synthol jimmy?


----------



## Jimmy1

i have used it and found it very good tbh

but imo, unless using mass volumes of the stuff (which yeilds not such a nice look) its better to use gear....esp if you get low dose ganabol etc


----------



## Jimmy1

you would also be suprised at how many people get synthol from there gear source....which is where the dodgy stuff can get circulated


----------



## hilly

iwant some ganabol but cnt find it. bloody annoying


----------



## Jimmy1

got to admit i havent seen it for a while...buts thats down to all the ugl around imo


----------



## PHMG

Jimmy said:


> *you would also be suprised at how many people get synthol from there gear source*....which is where the dodgy stuff can get circulated


fu.ck that!! prob just veg oil!!


----------



## big_jim_87

ok not read much of this so i may be off what the thread is about but i think synth should be used to take a 20inch arm to a 21inch arm not a skiny arm to a not so skinny like the in the links to pro muscle.

i havent used but would use if i was on stage with 19-20in guns and wanted to be onstage with 20-21in guns....

there is a fine line between good use of synth and looking like a cnut


----------



## J4CKT

big_jim_87 said:


> ok not read much of this so i may be off what the thread is about but i think synth should be used to take a 20inch arm to a 21inch arm not a skiny arm to a not so skinny like the in the links to pro muscle.
> 
> i havent used but would use if i was on stage with 19-20in guns and wanted to be onstage with 20-21in guns....
> 
> there is a fine line between good use of synth and looking like a cnut


Actually the line between appropriate and correct use and looking like a 'cnut' as you put it is pretty ****ing big. The sheer amount of volume required to distort the shape of your muscle is VERY difficult to take in.

If you had ever used the product yourself you would know this. But no - people like you watch youtube.com and become the fountain of wisdom on the forums.

Gold Member, 5,562 posts. Wow - I would suggest that you refrain from posting when you have no clue on the topic at hand.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

J4CKT said:


> There are plenty of threads of responsible and effective Syntherol use, here are just a few:
> 
> My Synterol Results - with Pics!
> 
> Syntherol Results - 21" arms!
> 
> Syntherol - Excellent Results confirmed again!!!!
> 
> My Syntherol Cycle
> 
> My Experience with Syntherol from Synthetek


some of those threads are fcking awful.... guys with high bodyfat and small arms using synthol....

surely its best to be of a lower bodyfat to see how the bicep is taking shape than jabbing a fat arm and hoping for the best? No lumps n bumps? sure...you have water and fat covering it


----------



## weeman

J4CKT said:


> Actually the line between appropriate and correct use and looking like a 'cnut' as you put it is pretty ****ing big. The sheer amount of volume required to distort the shape of your muscle is VERY difficult to take in.
> 
> If you had ever used the product yourself you would know this. But no - people like you watch youtube.com and become the fountain of wisdom on the forums.
> 
> Gold Member, 5,562 posts. Wow - I would suggest that you refrain from posting when you have no clue on the topic at hand.


why such a harsh post to what was jim merely making an observation,he wasnt slating nor was he trying to impart wisdom on the subject,you do have some good points on your syntherol posts,and i myself am all for people using it wisely,but you are coming across overly harsh sometimes,especially in reply to a post such as you did just there,no need for it.


----------



## hackskii

weeman said:


> why such a harsh post to what was jim merely making an observation,he wasnt slating nor was he trying to impart wisdom on the subject,you do have some good points on your syntherol posts,and i myself am all for people using it wisely,but you are coming across overly harsh sometimes,especially in reply to a post such as you did just there,no need for it.


Lets not forget Jim is a very stong lad with a huge dead lift and he puts in his time in the gym.

He is pretty funny too at times:lol:

No need to get so defensive J4ckt.


----------



## Hardc0re

Is Ganabol not just Boldenone Acetate?


----------



## Vibrance

Some are okay with it some just overdo it.

Never done It myself.


----------



## Jimmy1

Hardc0re said:


> Is Ganabol not just Boldenone Acetate?


no, its undecylenate


----------



## PHMG

J4CKT: you are very defensive of it. You a rep or something (nothing against it myself and havent used).


----------



## Hardc0re

Jimmy said:


> no, its undecylenate


Just out of curiousity more than anything Jimmy, would Bold Ace not b better anyway? I thought you had to inject every day for the desired affect, so having a product with a very short half-life would be more desirable.


----------



## J4CKT

weeman said:


> why such a harsh post to what was jim merely making an
> 
> observation,he wasnt slating nor was he trying to impart wisdom on the subject,you do
> 
> have some good points on your syntherol posts,and i myself am all for people using it
> 
> wisely,but you are coming across overly harsh sometimes,especially in reply to a post
> 
> such as you did just there,no need for it.


I get agitated when people pass off personal uneducated opinions off as fact - that's all.

Here's a great example by none other than:



big_jim_87 said:


> lol never used gear and wants to use seo's! wtf! you really
> 
> are after the easy way aint ya? why not use a little gear and make some real gains
> 
> rather then filling your self with oils that will not help you grow only make you look bigger
> 
> and when you stop using them it will all go away!


I try not to comment or give advice on anything unless i'm quite confident of what I say

is true and can somehow backup what I say.

Yet so many people post simply utter rubbish without the faintest of clues on the subject.



> J4CKT: you are very defensive of it. You a rep or something (nothing against it
> 
> myself and havent used).


No I'm not a rep. Although I'm not sure what that has to do with what I said.

It's funny, if you slam and insult those who use a type of product you do not agree with

and everyone laughs and pats you on the back and reps you....

Yet on the other hand you correct misconceptions and dumb baseless conclusions and

go out of your way to help those that are actually interested and you must have a

secret agenda?


----------



## hackskii

OMG, lets just face the fact that synthol is not for everyone.

Defending its use for those that is not for the everyone crowd is not right.

I would never use it personally, yet if I suggest this then I am allowing myself for ridicule?

Let me say this.........It is not for everyone, if anyone has a problem with this then eat sand.

If you are a source and endource for your own good then bad on you.

If you have a problem with my statement then I have a solution..........................................go some where else.

It is abused no kidding.

If you think it is not then you are deluded.

If you even give me static you are gone...................................

I am serous.


----------



## JoshLarge999

J4ckt is on professional muscle, been there along time i believe and has a great extensive knowledge within the industry...i think he is just trying to say that if used properly it works.

I know someone who used in his chest and put 3inches on his chest! Looks great too.


----------



## pixiesfan

with facia build up this could improve range of movement if synth was injected, because when beginners start they tent to keep the same exercise or program, hence a limited ROM. say if i always done press for shoulders on a smith and never used db for a fluid motion could synth help rom recovery?


----------



## hackskii

Vin said:


> Not taking sides but it's funny reading comments saying do gear don't do oils!!!
> 
> When SEO are definitely less harmful on the user's health than gear.
> 
> But as i said i'm not here to pass judgement, just to say that professional muscle has a great section avout SEO's with lots of info.
> 
> If protocols and injection procedures are followed there are gains with NO sides!


The big if.....lol

I have seen some nasty sides from that, disfigurement and infections.


----------



## ausbuilt

Well, I've decided to take the Syntherol plunge- arms are 17.5" cold (flexed) at the moment, and I'm down to 104kg (still dieting down..); but at least at the 11% mark I think I can see where to pin 

I've decided to do it; but still choosing a protocol; three spring to mind:

1. The guide on professional muscle by Big A: 1mL per muscle head (i.e 2 in biceps, 3 in tri's) x10days, then 2mL x10days, then 3mLx10 days then maintenance. SEO only- AAS shots elsewhere..

2. Author L Rea's approach: 3-5mL, 2-4 times per week- 1 shot in bicep peak; 1 shot in tricep peak(belly? i.e exact opposite side)- but using AAS added to the SEO (making use of the extra inflamation..)

3. Using Big A's method- but adding AAS to the SEO as suggested by Rea.

thoughts from anyone whose used SEO?


----------



## ausbuilt

Vin said:


> Disfigurements and infection are the outcome of poor protocol and hygene procedures.
> 
> It doesn't matter what substance you're injecting, but if injecting on scar tissue or not disinfecting etc here come the infections and disfigurements.
> 
> So sorry to disagree but the substance (SEO or PED) is not the cause.


hmm.... what about the fact that most AAS used are UGL.... and perhaps only two sources of SEOs are reported to be made in sterile conditions/pharma companies (not that i've seen any proof..)

I'd feel better if I had all pharma gear and SEO.. but like most on here.. I'll take a punt on the UGLs and use the sythetek products as its meant to have a good rep..


----------



## hackskii

Vin said:


> If protocols and injection procedures are followed there are gains with NO sides!


You see your statement is no sides, I have seen sides, they are all over the net, even if protocols and injection procedures are followed, some guys just don't know when to say when.

Bigger is not always better.

Nobody made the comment sensible either, that I would have agreed with.

I am not here to pass judgment, but I have seen some sick stuff with the use of site enhancement oils.

Stretching fascia out is not a good idea anyway, it supports the muscle.


----------



## Hardc0re

ausbuilt said:


> Well, I've decided to take the Syntherol plunge- arms are 17.5" cold (flexed) at the moment, and I'm down to 104kg (still dieting down..); but at least at the 11% mark I think I can see where to pin
> 
> I've decided to do it; but still choosing a protocol; three spring to mind:
> 
> 1. The guide on professional muscle by Big A: 1mL per muscle head (i.e 2 in biceps, 3 in tri's) x10days, then 2mL x10days, then 3mLx10 days then maintenance. SEO only- AAS shots elsewhere..
> 
> 2. Author L Rea's approach: 3-5mL, 2-4 times per week- 1 shot in bicep peak; 1 shot in tricep peak(belly? i.e exact opposite side)- but using AAS added to the SEO (making use of the extra inflamation..)
> 
> 3. Using Big A's method- but adding AAS to the SEO as suggested by Rea.
> 
> thoughts from anyone whose used SEO?


Do you intend to keep a log of your use? Would be good to see before and after and find out how you feel during the log.

Couldnt imagine pinning myself that many times a week. Ouch.


----------



## ausbuilt

hackskii said:


> Stretching fascia out is not a good idea anyway, it supports the muscle.


I think thats quite true; my theory is that if you don't follow the maintenance protocol AND eat/train/keep taking AAS+GH to actually grow the muscle into the "looser fascia" to make it nice and tight again, you may be worse of..


----------



## ausbuilt

Hardc0re said:


> Do you intend to keep a log of your use? Would be good to see before and after and find out how you feel during the log.
> 
> Couldnt imagine pinning myself that many times a week. Ouch.


I'll def have a before and after- not sure about an actual log though- Reality is that its possible i may have to do 2x shots per bicep, and 2x shots per delt and 2x shots per tricep.. thats 6 shots per side, for a total of 12 shots, every day for a month... by the time I work, train, eat and take shots.. it would be time for bed! so I may not get a chance to take pics along the way- feel I may be flat out preparing the shots and applying them....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ausbuilt said:


> I think thats quite true; my theory is that if you don't follow the maintenance protocol AND eat/train/keep taking AAS+GH to actually grow the muscle into the "looser fascia" to make it nice and tight again, you may be worse of..


I would agree with that. And also would like to see a log if you have time to run one.


----------



## billshultz

A log would be GREAT! Or pics along the road.

Good luck with the syntherol cycle.

Hope you will achive your goals although it won't be a walk in the park.


----------



## IrishRaver

I won't use synthol because it is used purely for image reasons. As I have said before, this is where the forum splits into two (serious BB wise). I am strength orientated but of course I care about my image, so if I am rewarded with some lovely looking muscle for my work on strength then that is a bonus 

However I do believe syntherol products have their place FIRMLY in bodybuilding as the other side are focussed on how their body looks. A lot of pros including Mr. Olympia competitors use synthol and such to sculpt their ideal body.

All of those guys who have used synthol in the pics are self conscious idiots who are not willing to put the time or effort into achieving what they want. I think everyone can agree with me in saying Fvuk you to the synthol abusers.


----------



## laurie g

I would agree with Vin- the horrendous sides are from those who really really take the p iss and it is hard to do. 2ml a day for 8 weeks with a few days off ( for soreness ) will yield a net gain of about half an inch of muscle- Permanent gain. You see stretching an elastic fascia will by defintion of elastic return to its original state- the key is to gradually elongate the fibres and it will gradually stretch permanently. The gains are not as projected or hyped- BUT they are gains and faster ones then using AAS. Bare in mind this stuff is legal and if you buy from a well known site ie sythtec then the stuff is pretty sterile and wont have crap filling it out.


----------



## laurie g

IrishRaver said:


> I won't use synthol because it is used purely for image reasons. As I have said before, this is where the forum splits into two (serious BB wise). I am strength orientated but of course I care about my image, so if I am rewarded with some lovely looking muscle for my work on strength then that is a bonus
> 
> However I do believe syntherol products have their place FIRMLY in bodybuilding as the other side are focussed on how their body looks. A lot of pros including Mr. Olympia competitors use synthol and such to sculpt their ideal body.
> 
> All of those guys who have used synthol in the pics are self conscious idiots who are not willing to put the time or effort into achieving what they want. I think everyone can agree with me in saying Fvuk you to the synthol abusers.


Quite right- and i would estimate conservativly that 40% of amateurs use, or have used it- but because of the Tabboo will not admit to it. Off the top of my head i can think of 3 known amateurs and a couple of pro brits that use it.

But no i shant name them its a secret


----------



## IrishRaver

laurie g said:


> Quite right- and i would estimate conservativly that 40% of amateurs use, or have used it- but because of the Tabboo will not admit to it. Off the top of my head i can think of 3 known amateurs and a couple of pro brits that use it.
> 
> But no i shant name them its a secret


Out of those 40% - would you also say they use/have used AAS also? I doubt so many would jump to synthol over dbol no matter how clueless they are about either.

There is one pro that we all know distinctly uses it.. no names... just, triceps? :laugh:


----------



## laurie g

IrishRaver said:


> Out of those 40% - would you also say they use/have used AAS also? I doubt so many would jump to synthol over dbol no matter how clueless they are about either.
> 
> There is one pro that we all know distinctly uses it.. no names... just, triceps? :laugh:


defo- they definatley use both - AAS will only get you so far


----------



## ausbuilt

IrishRaver said:


> I won't use synthol because it is used purely for image reasons. As I have said before, this is where the forum splits into two (serious BB wise). I am strength orientated but of course I care about my image, so if I am rewarded with some lovely looking muscle for my work on strength then that is a bonus
> 
> However I do believe syntherol products have their place FIRMLY in bodybuilding as the other side are focussed on how their body looks. A lot of pros including Mr. Olympia competitors use synthol and such to sculpt their ideal body.
> 
> All of those guys who have used synthol in the pics are self conscious idiots who are not willing to put the time or effort into achieving what they want. I think everyone can agree with me in saying Fvuk you to the synthol abusers.


I'll never be mr olympia- neither do I care to be; but from a goals perspective small comps give you a goal to aim for to keep improving- after all you can't flex fat, and dieting for a comp def improves muscle quality!

Abusing anything is bad... I always feel dismayed when people talk of how bad AAS are. based on stories of pizza back acne and violent moods....not all who take AAS get acne (or show it- i.e some take pills against it) and not all get violent mood swings... but all get tarred with that brush...

I'm sure that when I finish my synthol, no one would pick it- i have 2 friends doing it right now.. and you'd never know..


----------



## hackskii

Many people suffer from higher blood pressure yet never report it on gear, and some dont even know.

I have heard many stories of kidney damage (self included) with the use of gear.

Know guys on for years that have had meltdowns...........


----------



## IrishRaver

ausbuilt said:


> I'll never be mr olympia- neither do I care to be; but from a goals perspective small comps give you a goal to aim for to keep improving- after all you can't flex fat, and dieting for a comp def improves muscle quality!
> 
> Abusing anything is bad... I always feel dismayed when people talk of how bad AAS are. based on stories of pizza back acne and violent moods....not all who take AAS get acne (or show it- i.e some take pills against it) and not all get violent mood swings... but all get tarred with that brush...
> 
> I'm sure that when I finish my synthol, no one would pick it- i have 2 friends doing it right now.. and you'd never know..


When you have achieved a physique like yours, I find it hard to believe you are dismayed by someones uneducated opinion on anabolics. Your head should be held high.

Unless of course you care about that person & what they think of you.

Personally synthol is where I draw the line. I plan to use AAS with at least 5 years solid experience of bodybuilding under my belt but I will never use synthol - image doesn't matter that much to me, performance does.


----------



## ausbuilt

IrishRaver said:


> When you have achieved a physique like yours, I find it hard to believe you are dismayed by someones uneducated opinion on anabolics. Your head should be held high.
> 
> Unless of course you care about that person & what they think of you.
> 
> Personally synthol is where I draw the line. I plan to use AAS with at least 5 years solid experience of bodybuilding under my belt but I will never use synthol - image doesn't matter that much to me, performance does.


well thanks; its not that I care about uneducated comments, I just think its a shame that the general public has such a negative perception of PEDs; but then again, I think people make certain assumptions about me because i STILL love V8 cars (like the monaro from Oz, LOL).

I'm the first to admit my reason for training has shifted from being the biggest gorilla in the gym in my early 20s to a purely aesthetic goal now; I still like (i admit) the intimidation factor of more than the usual amount of muscle.. but my goal is more a certain look now rather than outright size.

I like my girls with a set of enhanced breasts, so I figure some enahanced bis/tris and rear delts on me is in the same ballpark... and I still have to train for them!

No wrong or right, but i do like the "adjustability" and "instant" action of SEOs..


----------



## hackskii

Nice post ausbuilt^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

As I get older I feel the need to reflect some source of substance.

My body is breaking down.

My injuries are many.

But, my excuses I wear myself and have no qualms about said excuses.

If a woman my age wants my body for some enhanced thing, I see her as shallow.

At some point in time she has to see me for the reflection in the mirror as I am.

If she does not like it, she would get kicked to the curb.

I wear my skin, and nobody else can say anything bad as I wear my own skin.

If I am selected for my money or body, then I feel they are shallow (women).

If I got to inject some oil into the muscle and take gear to fill the gaps to pull chicks then this is who I am.

If I do it for fun then its fun.

If I do it to be me. I lost the mark......

No bad reflections on any who use or use SEO, just the rationale to do so is the problem...........


----------



## ausbuilt

well I've just finished 4 weeks on SEO (bi's, tri's and rear delt) and I'm bloody happy!! my rear delt has gone from nothing, to being visible in a shirt... totally changed my side delt profile.

Arms cracked 19" even now, 3 weeks into the maintenance protocol...

I'll try and get together a couple of before/after shots..

super happy with this!


----------



## aka

nice one aust


----------



## lolik

ausbuilt said:


> well I've just finished 4 weeks on SEO (bi's, tri's and rear delt) and I'm bloody happy!! my rear delt has gone from nothing, to being visible in a shirt... totally changed my side delt profile.
> 
> Arms cracked 19" even now, 3 weeks into the maintenance protocol...
> 
> I'll try and get together a couple of before/after shots..
> 
> super happy with this!


would be very interesting to see the results


----------



## CMC1314

ausbuilt said:


> well I've just finished 4 weeks on SEO (bi's, tri's and rear delt) and I'm bloody happy!! my rear delt has gone from nothing, to being visible in a shirt... totally changed my side delt profile.
> 
> Arms cracked 19" even now, 3 weeks into the maintenance protocol...
> 
> I'll try and get together a couple of before/after shots..
> 
> super happy with this!


also intrested in this


----------



## laurie g

Yep nice one Aus- funny lots of those who oppose the use site inject- in the vain hope it will increase muscle size- from what they think is a select netweork of receptors in that exact place but in reality its the oil/ water in the gear which may give the swelling and percieved ' select growth ' - same thing IMO.

Good results there.


----------



## ticmike

Would never use it, doesnt even look like realistic muscle from whenever i see pics, looks to rounded.

Looks ridiculous to me.


----------



## Fatstuff

ticmike said:


> Would never use it, doesnt even look like realistic muscle from whenever i see pics, looks to rounded.
> 
> Looks ridiculous to me.


That's because the only time u know it's synthol is because some tw4t has used it wrong to have huge biceps or something


----------



## Fatstuff

If u can't tell, u don't know it's there


----------



## biglbs

A


----------



## ausbuilt

ticmike said:


> Would never use it, doesnt even look like realistic muscle from whenever i see pics, looks to rounded.
> 
> Looks ridiculous to me.


i ADMIT to SEO use in my arms and rear delt. No one has ever guessed it....


----------



## Fatstuff

ausbuilt said:


> i ADMIT to SEO use in my arms and rear delt. No one has ever guessed it....


its about time u put a recent pic up aus lol


----------



## hackskii

ausbuilt said:


> i ADMIT to SEO use in my arms and rear delt. No one has ever guessed it....


Hey bro, your rear delts look big in your avy, have you been using SEO? :lol:


----------



## MaxMuscle

Oh sh!t. I thought this thread looked familiar. I posted this thread ages ago under my old sign in.

Can I retrieve this sign in and change my name? Please Hacks?


----------



## hackskii

MaxMuscle said:


> Oh sh!t. I thought this thread looked familiar. I posted this thread ages ago under my old sign in.
> 
> Can I retrieve this sign in and change my name? Please Hacks?


What was your user name?


----------



## Fatstuff

banned lol, does that mean u will be banned again


----------



## QUEST

MaxMuscle. you have just blew your self up :lol:


----------



## Ironclad

MaxMuscle said:


> Oh sh!t. I thought this thread looked familiar. I posted this thread ages ago under my old sign in.
> 
> Can I retrieve this sign in and change my name? Please Hacks?


Wow! This must be one of the oldest, still running threads at UKM. Fair play to you OP, and welcome back.


----------



## skinso

I would give it a go but for lagging body parts I'd need to buy it by the gallon drum


----------



## DutchTony

ausbuilt said:


> i ADMIT to SEO use in my arms and rear delt. No one has ever guessed it....


It's good to see that someone has used SEO wisely and doesn't look like some of the disasters that you see pics of all the time


----------



## MaxMuscle

hackskii said:


> What was your user name?


I started with MaxMuscle originally but we had another Max so I changed it to MasterBlaster.

It was MasterBlaster when I requested my ban due to reputation superiority. Lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

ausbuilt said:


> i ADMIT to SEO use in my arms and rear delt. No one has ever guessed it....


Aus any before and after pics? Would like to see how SEO results are like when used sensibly


----------



## MaxMuscle

LER said:


> MaxMuscle. you have just blew your self up :lol:


I requested my ban due to there being too many woman on here fighting over me, I didnt want to bring my negative comments to the board but way to jump to conclusions and run with it. Lol


----------



## hackskii

MaxMuscle said:


> I started with MaxMuscle originally but we had another Max so I changed it to MasterBlaster.
> 
> It was MasterBlaster when I requested my ban due to reputation superiority. Lol


Trend flow?



MaxMuscle said:


> I requested my ban due to there being too many woman on here fighting over me, I didnt want to bring my negative comments to the board but way to jump to conclusions and run with it. Lol


Duh, everyone knows this already....


----------



## MaxMuscle

hackskii said:


> Trend flow?
> 
> Duh, everyone knows this already....


Trend flow? Like the Binary option or money flow analyzer? Lol

I'm sorry Hacks, I know it's a lot to ask to try and recover my old account.

I'll owe you a hug next time im out in Cali, not a hug like Ser could give but a masculin man hug. Lol


----------



## hackskii

Weren't you on meso before?

You had the bile duct that was blocked years ago?

If you were banned then I can unban you.


----------



## MaxMuscle

hackskii said:


> Weren't you on meso before?
> 
> You had the bile duct that was blocked years ago?
> 
> If you were banned then I can unban you.


Not sure what meso is other than the soup. Only other site I was ever a part of was BB.com and was never really active.

I've never had a bile duct blocked.

It's not a big deal but wanted to recover what I worked for.


----------



## hackskii

MaxMuscle said:


> Not sure what meso is other than the soup. Only other site I was ever a part of was BB.com and was never really active.
> 
> I've never had a bile duct blocked.
> 
> It's not a big deal but wanted to recover what I worked for.


MasterBlaster is now unbanned, so have fun with that.

I banned you before as you said you wanted it like that because you got in trouble with some ladies or something.

Decide which one you want to keep?


----------



## Wheyman

I dont need it


----------



## MasterBlaster

I think for the most part SEO's are mainly used in competition right before you go on but can you see a difference in a muscle belly that has SEO in it and spot it from the judges table. I imagine the belly em would look water logged and unnatural.


----------



## gymgym

lol I will never use it. Am not a BB and that's why. As mentionned earlier, Var is just about the only cycle I'll ever do and I feel stronger and stronger about this as time goes on.


----------



## stuart.s

ausbuilt said:


> well I've just finished 4 weeks on SEO (bi's, tri's and rear delt) and I'm bloody happy!! my rear delt has gone from nothing, to being visible in a shirt... totally changed my side delt profile.
> 
> Arms cracked 19" even now, 3 weeks into the maintenance protocol...
> 
> I'll try and get together a couple of before/after shots..
> 
> super happy with this!


your arms look bigger than 19" in your avi!!


----------



## stone14

Iv not used it but if I did try I'd prob try in my calves as there poop imo but that's down to my genetics I'm sure, everyone who is against synthol is only going off the spakkas who abuse it to gain inches and end up ****ed up, its a SEO and not suposed to blow arms up from 10" to 20" for example. Your not going to look lioke them freaks if used properly and knowing when enough is enough before you over stretch year facia and mess yourself up, plenty pros use SEO and it goes un-noticable and they have amazing results, you can do the same if used correctly and its not abused, maybe gain 1" on small muscles and 2" on the thighs it will give great results imo and be un-noticable, its when you over do it that it messes your look up and many don't no when to stop, a guy in my local gym I'm has ruined his look by blowing his biceps up on it there constantly pumpes and have no movement either stretched or flexd it looks totally fake, imo triceps are a better muscle to use it on if wantoing more size to your arm, only doing the bicep to improve your peak which 1/2" would be plenty not the 2-3" plus many go for imo, jmo


----------



## stone14

I also belive that test susp and winstrol should be inj with the SEO and for some time after imo, well if I used it that's what I would do.


----------



## sauliuhas

stone14 said:


> Iv not used it but if I did try I'd prob try in my calves as there poop imo but that's down to my genetics I'm sure, everyone who is against synthol is only going off the spakkas who abuse it to gain inches and end up ****ed up, its a SEO and not suposed to blow arms up from 10" to 20" for example. Your not going to look lioke them freaks if used properly and knowing when enough is enough before you over stretch year facia and mess yourself up, plenty pros use SEO and it goes un-noticable and they have amazing results, you can do the same if used correctly and its not abused, maybe gain 1" on small muscles and 2" on the thighs it will give great results imo and be un-noticable, its when you over do it that it messes your look up and many don't no when to stop, a guy in my local gym I'm has ruined his look by blowing his biceps up on it there constantly pumpes and have no movement either stretched or flexd it looks totally fake, imo triceps are a better muscle to use it on if wantoing more size to your arm, only doing the bicep to improve your peak which 1/2" would be plenty not the 2-3" plus many go for imo, jmo


calves are prob most common problem


----------



## stone14

Iv seen a thread or 2 on pro-muscle synthol use on calves and the look amazing tbh. Big-A protocals for synthol and doses seems to be spot on if you follow it from the guys using it over there. There's a pre and post pic of this guy and his girl both used his protocal on calves and they both still looked natural but bigger,hard and in great shape. So defo can be great if use in the right place were its needed and correctly.

I think the biceps is probably the werst muscle to use it on from pics iv seen seems only the biceps look sh1t on it, th biceps are such small muscles ans its so easy to over do it I think. Great if you get it right, iv also seen pics of great biceps, but easy to over do them and make them look soft.

Plus it doesn't help when people decide to only inj there biceps when the whole arm triceps need done also to keep the arm in perportion, then even the forearms to keep the whole arm in perportion.

A lot of the idots seem to just want to inj there biceps with bottles of the stuff and that's it. Soon as the bicep is out of perportion to the triceps the instantly look sh1t and wrong.


----------



## ujelly

You can look natural on syntherol. Most people use It to make their muscles look bigger, so they inject large doses and get that ugly puffy muscle look. You can take lower doses at different spots in the same muscle for fascia stretch and actually stimulating muscle growth instead of just making It look bigger. I'm pretty sure most bodybuilders do that.


----------



## stone14

ujelly said:


> You can look natural on syntherol. Most people use It to make their muscles look bigger, so they inject large doses and get that ugly puffy muscle look. You can take lower doses at different spots in the same muscle for fascia stretch and actually stimulating muscle growth instead of just making It look bigger. I'm pretty sure most bodybuilders do that.


I agree, you will need litres of the stuff in you to give you that abused fukd up look!


----------



## PHMG

Ive used in the past and it does work very well. I didnt continue the protocol for long enough to give lasting effect...having said that, i did bring up a lagging bicep with it to match the other one which is now only very slightly smaller.

Overall, great product when used well. Can see how it would be addictive though in the same way as cosmetic surgery.


----------



## stone14

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ive used in the past and it does work very well. I didnt continue the protocol for long enough to give lasting effect...having said that, i did bring up a lagging bicep with it to match the other one which is now only very slightly smaller.
> 
> Overall, great product when used well. Can see how it would be addictive though in the same way as cosmetic surgery.


glad your results were good mate.

also tho I think a lot who abuse it don't realy know what it is to be aesthetic, so don't realy have an idea of when to stop, alot who are fukd up on it don't even train, 9st young males wanting 32" arms bah!


----------



## jonyhunter

I'd possibly use it if i'd completely exhausted other methods. Apart from GH I guess.


----------



## TypeR

I own some to scared to use it yet!


----------



## laurie g

Need to use again. Just arms. Infuriating sticking point compared to the rest of my body. Thinking of competing in Dubai- competing in the uk i could kind of use condition ( and im not saying i had amzing condition ) to draw away from small arms, but out here they guys are bigger and it seems to be more about mass. We shall see.


----------



## Professorx

I used another product SEO in shoulders. Awesome results. I just started another round. (I can give the product name?)


----------



## greekgod

if u notice the abuse pics of synth, are idiots, u wouldnt never ever see them standing on any stage competing...

competitive b/builder enhance problem areas like calves, delts and bi's and tri's.

if proper protocol is followed with slight increase in amounts injected evenly daily thru a 3-4 week protocol then it looks more natural and actually rounds out the muscle better.

i've never used site oils but have tried 'nolatill' a magnesium/salt based water solution which when injected in lagging muscles like calves 24 hrs b4 or few hrs b4 gives the muscle a pumped hard look, altho hurts like fukc putiing it in, and hurts when u pose it feels like a bee sting site.., but visually from judges seats it looks good..


----------



## Professorx

The pics you see on the web is not synthol... dont understand how people still believe that. Its a mix of collagen and sylicon solution. The good SEO is a mix of synovial synthetis and benzyl alcohol. Its used to have bigger fascia but not acting like a "liquid implant". Most of IFBB pro use it. Synthol is the biggest myth of BB.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Look, I can understand PH, AAS, HGH, but not Syntherol.

I will never use it because I don't get it, why should I wish to look like a freak monster?

And also why would I be proud to have oil in my muscle?

If more size it's not also more strength than keep also the size.


----------



## Professorx

IronJohnDoe said:


> Look, I can understand PH, AAS, HGH, but not Syntherol.
> 
> I will never use it because I don't get it, why should I wish to look like a freak monster?
> 
> And also why would I be proud to have oil in my muscle?
> 
> If more size it's not also more strength than keep also the size.


Go to read some articles and update your knowledges.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Professorx said:


> Go to read some articles and update your knowledges.


I did read many articles and I still don't understand why people should be happy to inject that stuff in their muscle and get a "fake muscle"

Then this is a poll I choose my option and I specified the reasons of my choice. Saying (indirectly) that I have a lack of knowledge on this it won't convince me to use it. Are you happy to inject that on your muscle? Go for it.

Again: For me more size as to be equal at more strength otherwise it's pointless.

Have a good day.


----------



## stone14

Its the same as aiming for the pump with blood, synthol gives the same but a permanant pump, its not exactly fake muscle it just gives the existing muscle a better belly and more volume/shape which can give a poor genetic muscle the appearance of a great genetic muscle and a deep belly, or a great bellied muscle look even more amazing, its only suposed to be used for site enhancement, those who abuse it to greatly increase size well that's up to them if then want to mess there muscle shape and asthetics up with it. If its used properly then it looks great and is unknoticable.

People who don't train see seo and implants as an easy fix but there the 1s that look stupid on it. Trained developed muscles can look great with a little synthol.


----------



## Professorx

stone14 said:


> Its the same as aiming for the pump with blood, sybethol give a permanant pump, its not exactly fake muscle it just gice the existing muscle a better belly and more volume which can give a poor genetic muscle the appearance of a great genetic muscle and a deep belly, its only used for site enhancement, those who abuse it to greatly increase size well that's up to them if then want to mess there muscle up with it. If its used properly then it looks great.
> 
> People who don't train see seo and implants as an easy fix but there the 1st that look stupid on it. Trained developed muscles can look great with a little synthol.


Good post !


----------



## Nuts

What's the point of synth just get one of those joke sumo wrestler costumes......done!


----------



## solidcecil

I have been looking into synthol for my next offseason. Looking to do delts and maybe biceps.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Con said:


> Thats what ever one thinks.
> 
> The currect way to use it would be to stretch the fascia facilitating further muscular growth in the future. Think of muscle memory once it has been a certain size it will get back there much easier. Your natural arm is 18 inches you take synthol injections for 6 weeks your arms are now 20 inches, you drop the syntherol and thus the oil dispenses slowly once its all gone you may still only have 18 inches of muscle but those extra 2 inches of space have been programmed into the muscles memory.
> 
> The incorrect way would be to rely on the syntherol it self to increase the size instead.


WTF where did you read that crap?


----------



## 2004mark

bigchickenlover said:


> WTF where did you read that crap?


 @ConP


----------



## ConP

bigchickenlover said:


> WTF where did you read that crap?


What date is that post from?!

That is obviously a copy and paste because that's not how I word my posts.

I assume some one from over at promuscle as that's where they push the stuff.

P.S. It's far from crap. Any guy that has had a muscle up to a certain size will find it easy to get back to that size.


----------



## bigchickenlover

ConP said:


> What date is that post from?!
> 
> That is obviously a copy and paste because that's not how I word my posts.
> 
> I assume some one from over at promuscle as that's where they push the stuff.
> 
> P.S. It's far from crap. *Any guy that has had a muscle up to a certain size will find it easy to get back to that size*.


Fair enough! Its true if you stretch a muscle by training and exercise, but is there any truth behind using this stuff will do the same? Or is it a bb myth?


----------



## ConP

bigchickenlover said:


> Fair enough! Its true if you stretch a muscle by training and exercise, but is there any truth behind using this stuff will do the same? Or is it a bb myth?


I have no personal experience but I have had a couple of clients that seemed to gain very well after previous SEO usage.

I don't think it's a wise healthy thing to do for your muscularity but yes I think some extra potential will be gained.

Needs to be done right though as we have all seen those pictures of malformed muscles from SEO abuse!


----------



## hackskii

Fascia is the tissue that surrounds the muscles, different muscles will have a different amount of fascia, for instance calves have the most fascia due to their load barring.

The calves will only get as big as the fascia will allow.

This is one reason why Arnold used to get a really good pump in his chest then do flys to stretch out the fascia. He did this to try to stretch out the fascia.

Fascia I have heard is cell for cell stronger than steel, so I do see why guys could use it.

Lets look at it like this.

You have a pillow in a pillow case, the pillow is the muscle, the pillow case is the fascia, so you stick another pillow in the pillow case and it will get bigger (hypertrophy), now you stick another pillow in the pillow case and it only compresses the other pillows, yet not expand the pillow case.

At this point the pillow case can only get so big, and this may be the limiting factor on total growth.

I doubt it would make any more muscle growth, nor strength, in fact knowing that the calves have the most amount of fascia in the body due to load barring, it makes sense that a bigger fascia might even limit strength.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Oh, wow, people are still harping on the facia-stretching bro-science.


----------



## hackskii

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Oh, wow, people are still harping on the facia-stretching bro-science.


Well, at least we spelled fascia right:lol:

Have any evidence that it does nothing to the fascia?

Glad you are here to clear up the confusion.


----------



## mal

solidcecil said:


> I have been looking into synthol for my next offseason. Looking to do delts and maybe biceps.


Which one would be a good buy? Theres a bsi Seo with prop but its only ten mil lol

All the bottles ive seen contain a hundred mil....even for a smallgain you would have

Too inject a fair amount i think.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

hackskii said:


> Well, at least we spelled fascia right:lol:


You missed a full stop at the end of that sentence. Thank you for sarcastically pointing out my typo, I'm sure you're equally thrilled I brought yours to your attention.



hackskii said:


> Have any evidence that it does nothing to the fascia?


You're asking me to disprove a wild bro-science claim, but it's only reasonable that the onus is on the person making the claim to prove it in the first place.

Anyway, it wasn't my intention to get into an argument. I need to exit this thread (admittedly, the whole concept of Synthol use is morbidly fascinating to me in a train wreck type of way; I probably shouldn't have even commented).


----------



## hackskii

Jesus H. Christ said:


> You missed a full stop at the end of that sentence. Thank you for sarcastically pointing out my typo, I'm sure you're equally thrilled I brought yours to your attention.
> 
> You're asking me to disprove a wild bro-science claim, but it's only reasonable that the onus is on the person making the claim to prove it in the first place.
> 
> Anyway, it wasn't my intention to get into an argument. I need to exit this thread (admittedly, the whole concept of Synthol use is morbidly fascinating to me in a train wreck type of way; I probably shouldn't have even commented).


Thanks for pointing out my spelling error, it works best after I mention it then do it myself......That was damn funny, and made me laugh.

That kind of made my day though.

Well, I thought you had something you were going to share, if I am wrong by all means correct me.

After looking more into it, I think there is some evidence to suggest it is not bro science as it does nothing to gain muscle what so ever.

At least esceline probably had some inflammation or other issue to muscle, SEO does not.

Seriously though if you have other thoughts on this I would love to hear them, I promise I wont argue, that is not my intention what so ever and I will apologize if you think that I was trying to start one.


----------



## solidcecil

mal said:


> Which one would be a good buy? Theres a bsi Seo with prop but its only ten mil lol
> 
> All the bottles ive seen contain a hundred mil....even for a smallgain you would have
> 
> Too inject a fair amount i think.


I have looked at the BSI one but would work out quite a lot more expensive.

I would personally use this one.

http://www.synthetek.com/products/syntherol-site-enhancing-oil/


----------



## Levifoster

Apologise if this has been asked before but just would like to know whether this is legal or not?

Thanks.


----------



## mal

solidcecil said:


> I have looked at the BSI one but would work out quite a lot more expensive.
> 
> I would personally use this one.
> 
> http://www.synthetek.com/products/syntherol-site-enhancing-oil/


Do those bottles come with a rubber stopper,just look like a screw top too me?

Do you know how to inject this stuff properly,say in deltoid are there specific areas

To pin to get an even look.


----------



## hackskii

Well, none of your posts are moderated.

I think you need to have more posts to PM as spammers then get disqualified to PM, not that you are, just sayin.

You should be able to make your own thread, that should be fine.

You can email the admin and ask him whats up.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

hackskii said:


> After looking more into it, I think there is some evidence to suggest it is not bro science as it does nothing to gain muscle what so ever.


That was my point!


----------



## mrleejones84

have used synthol in the past in my calves. definitely gave myself nerve damage and my calves are smaller than before i ever took the stuff. same kinda thing happend to ahmed haider, dexter, think kris dim aswel.im sure a load more pros.

i would use it again but probably just my arms


----------



## special-k25

mrleejones84 said:


> have used synthol in the past in my calves. definitely gave myself nerve damage and my calves are smaller than before i ever took the stuff. same kinda thing happend to ahmed haider, dexter, think kris dim aswel.im sure a load more pros.
> 
> i would use it again but probably just my arms


it gave you nerve damage? but you woud use it again?? why would you use it again and risk more damage?


----------



## mrleejones84

biceps and triceps are much easier to site inject than calves. i had a good idea where to inject into my calves but obviously it wasn't in the correct places. but saying that alot of top bodybuilders have encountered the same problem (with calf injects). its not down to the synthol it was down to where i injected. synthol is no more dangerous than injecting steroids. when done correctly and not abused, site injections (either from sythol or injectable steroids) can seriously help bring on a lagging body part


----------



## stone14

ConP said:


> What date is that post from?!
> 
> That is obviously a copy and paste because that's not how I word my posts.
> 
> I assume some one from over at promuscle as that's where they push the stuff.
> 
> P.S. It's far from crap. Any guy that has had a muscle up to a certain size will find it easy to get back to that size.


Bigchickenlover quoted 'con' you are 'conP' a different member by the looks of it, not you.


----------



## ConP

stone14 said:


> Bigchickenlover quoted 'con' you are 'conP' a different member by the looks of it, not you.


Same member bud.


----------



## hackskii

Jesus H. Christ said:


> That was my point!


Fascia is not muscle.

Hardly supports the argument against expanding the fascia.



ConP said:


> Same member bud.


Same handsome member.

I corrected that.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

hackskii said:


> Fascia is not muscle.
> 
> Hardly supports the argument against expanding the fascia.


I was conflating muscle gain with fascia expansion. The theory as I've heard it is that the fascia expands and allows more muscle to grow in the gaps, so to speak. I'm not sure how it's useful to separate the two phenomena-if you merely expand the fascial tissue with no resultant muscle growth, what's the point?


----------



## hackskii

Jesus H. Christ said:


> I was conflating muscle gain with fascia expansion. The theory as I've heard it is that the fascia expands and allows more muscle to grow in the gaps, so to speak. I'm not sure how it's useful to separate the two phenomena-if you merely expand the fascial tissue with no resultant muscle growth, what's the point?


Oh, ok, I see what you are saying and to that I do agree.

I think some see the fascia as a limiting factor when one cant seem to get any bigger of lets say the bicep.

I think many believe this is one limiting factor for not having any more size gains in the arms lets say.

But under the circumstances you suggested it would be a bad idea.

I had to look up what conflating meant, I didn't understand at first.

Please forgive me I have no college education, and through school I took all the easiest classes to pass.

Looking back this was not a good thing.

I always understood the fascia as sort of like the wrapping that surrounds salami for instance, pretty technical huh? :lol:


----------



## J4CKT

Levifoster said:


> Apologise if this has been asked before but just would like to know whether this is legal or not?
> 
> Thanks.


Syntherol and all other Synthetek products are legal world wide.



mal said:


> Which one would be a good buy? Theres a bsi Seo with prop but its only ten mil lol
> 
> All the bottles ive seen contain a hundred mil....even for a smallgain you would have
> 
> Too inject a fair amount i think.


You don't want to mix gear and seo, the seo will just interfere with the absorption

of the gear. You also increase your chance of scar tissue from all the added inflammation

the gear is going to create on top of all the seo pinning you will be doing in that

particular muscle group.



mal said:


> Do those bottles come with a rubber stopper,just look like a screw top too me?
> 
> Do you know how to inject this stuff properly,say in deltoid are there specific areas
> 
> To pin to get an even look.


They are screw top and have a rubber stopper.



Jesus H. Christ said:


> I was conflating muscle gain with fascia expansion. The theory as I've heard it is that the fascia expands and allows more muscle to grow in the gaps, so to speak. I'm not sure how it's useful to separate the two phenomena-if you merely expand the fascial tissue with no resultant muscle growth, what's the point?


That is why SEOs are used in conjunction with gear, training etc.


----------



## barksie

MaKaVeLi said:


> If you do you will most likely look like a total nob


what , like this guy


----------

